# Israel: Helping To Make A Better World



## Sixties Fan (Jun 14, 2021)

This thread is to show all the wonderful things Israel contributes to the world, from science to art............


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 14, 2021)

New Israeli ‘artificial cancer’ nano-chip helps test new treatments
					

Tiny silicone chip sits in a petri dish simulating diseased cells, allowing scientists to check how well immunotherapies fare against illness




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 14, 2021)

Israeli scientists show they can ‘shrink’ optical technology by 1,000 times
					

Trapping and observing light in super-thin materials, Technion researchers say their work may pave way for new generation of tiny light-powered tech




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 14, 2021)

2 Israelis and a Palestinian American set up automated surgical glove dispenser
					

Founders say iNitrile device could cut hospital waste by 12-15%; to seek US launch shortly




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 14, 2021)

Israeli doctors identify and fix post-vaccine problem for transplanted corneas
					

Left unchecked, complication could lead to total rejection of grafted cornea, but now medical teams know to treat or prevent it using steroids




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 14, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World​.,
.,
.,
,.
*The USS Liberty incident* was an *attack on a United States Navy technical research ship, USS Liberty, by Israeli Air Force jet fighter aircraft and Israeli Navy motor torpedo boats*, on 8 June 1967, during the Six-Day War. The combined air and sea *attack killed 34 crew members* (naval officers, seamen, two marines, and one civilian NSA employee), *wounded 171 crew members*, and severely damaged the ship. At the time, the ship was in international waters north of the Sinai Peninsula, about 25.5 nmi (29.3 mi; 47.2 km) northwest from the Egyptian city of Arish.
USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia

Google “Israelis killing children”
*Search Results*
Jun 1, 2017 - *Israel has killed more than 3,000 children since 28 September 2000* when the Second Intifada began until the end of April 2017, a new report ...
Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia
_Children in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict - Wikipedia_

*These are the Palestinian children killed by Israel in 2016* | The ...
_https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/.../these-are-palestinian-children-killed-israel-2016_

Jan 27, 2017 - *Thirty-five Palestinian* *children* were *killed* by *Israeli* soldiers, police and armed civilians during the year, all but four of the deadly incidents ...
Invisible killings: Israel's daily toll of Palestinian children | The ...
_https://electronicintifada.net/content/invisible-killings-israels-daily-toll...children/4263_

Convincing the *Israeli* adults in control of this weaponry in civilian areas that they should not be using it to *kill children* who are merely stone throwers

Israel 'killed 25 Palestinian children' in three months | News | Al Jazeera
_www.aljazeera.com/.../israel-killed-25-palestinian-children-months-16051414083314__..._

May 14, 2016 - *Twenty-five Palestinian* *children* were *killed* in the last three months of 2015 during a wave of anti-*Israeli* attacks and the number detained was ...
One Palestinian child killed every 3 days by Israel for 13 years ...

_One Palestinian child killed every 3 days by Israel for 13 years: statistics__..._
“The International Day for the Protection of *Children* is on June 1,” said a spokesman, “but Palestinian *children* are still subject to attacks by the *Israelis* and ...

Report: Israel killed 3,000 Palestinian children since 2000 – Middle ...
_Report: Israel killed 3,000 Palestinian children since 2000__..._

*Children* in the *Israeli*–Palestinian conflict refers to the impact of the *Israeli*–Palestinian conflict .... Though *Israeli children* were *killed* in the conflict during the decades prior, the first acts of
*12 yr old boy SHOT DEAD in front of your eyes
Updated 9.48 p.m., 3rd Oct 2000*
A 12 Year old Boy Shot Dead in front of YOUR Eyes

*Gaza girl said killed*
By Amos Harel and Nir Hasson, Haaretz Correspondents,
and Haaretz Service

*IDF troops shot and killed an 8-year-old Palestinian girl who was on her way to school in a Gaza Strip refugee camp *
http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/494672.html

*Photos of a 12 year old palestinian boy being shot* by Israeli soldiers and the ambulance driver who tried to save him also being shot and killed.
palestine-net.com

*Three-year-old Rawan Abu Zeid, who took bullets in the neck and dead while buying candy with her friends.*
The New Yorker’s Israel: Where Objectivity Fails

*12-year old Hoda Darwish was hit in the head by a bullet* fired *Two 10 year-old school children were shot* in the al-Omaria school run by UNRWA in Rafah, *when an Israeli tank fired into their classroom.

Bullets fired from the tank flew through the classroom window*, hitting Mahmoud Hamad in the neck and Hisham al Habil in the head. The boys had not even been sitting by the windows but in the middle of the room.
http://www.palestinemonitor.org/index.html

*An eight-year-old Palestinian girl shot dead* by Israeli troops in the central Gaza Strip was killed while showing off her new school uniform to friends
Category: | news.com.au — Australia’s leading news site

*We do not need your help, no more!!!!
-*​


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> Israel: Helping To Make A Better World​.,
> .,
> .,
> ,.
> ...


You are proof that mentally ill people omit context.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You are proof that mentally ill people omit context.


Oh wise one, I ask you, fill in the context I left out.

Educate me, I am still young enough to learn.

Teach me
Please -


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You are proof that mentally ill people omit context.
> ...


You are addicted to Arab sites and have the attention span of a piece of feces.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You are addicted to Arab sites and have the attention span of a piece of feces.


If that is the best you can do, I strongly advise you to move on to something closer to your mental abilities.

Here is a good place to start—
Children's Forum – …Because Kids Can't Wait (flchild.com)

-


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 14, 2021)

WOW!





						Made In Israel :: Robotic start-up nation
					

Made In Israel , Robotic start-up nation




					madein-israel.com


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You are addicted to Arab sites and have the attention span of a piece of feces.


I am sure you can smell my farts now---


*FIRST ACTS OF TERRORISM, COINING THE PHRASE*​
November 6, 1944. *Zionist terrorists* of the Stern Gang *assassinated the British Minister Resident in the Middle East, Lord Moyne, in Cairo.*
July 22, 1946. *Zionist terrorists blew up the King David Hotel in Jerusalem,.,.,killing or injuring more than 200 persons. *
October 1, 1946. The *British Embassy in Rome was badly damaged by bomb explosions*, for which Irgun claimed responsibility.
September 3, 1947. *A postal bomb* addressed to the British War Office *exploded in the post office sorting room in London*, injuring 2 persons. It was attributed to Irgun or Stern Gangs. (The Sunday Times, Sept. 24, 1972, p.8)
December ll, 1947. Six Arabs were killed and 30 wounded when *bombs were thrown from Jewish trucks at Arab buses in Haifa*; 12 Arabs were killed and others injured in an attack by armed Zionists on an Arab coastal village near Haifa.
December 19, 1947. *Haganah terrorists* attacked an Arab village near Safad, *blowing up two houses* in the ruins of which were *found the bodies of 10 Arabs, including 5 children*. Haganah admitted responsibility for the attack.
December 13, 1947 -- February 10, 1948. *Seven incidents of bomb-tossing at innocent Arab civilians in cafes and markets, killing 138 and wounding 271 others*, During this period, there were 9 attacks on Arab buses. *Zionists mined passenger trains on at least 4 occasions, killing 93 persons and wounding 161 others*.
December 29, 1947. *Two British constables* and 11 Arabs were killed and 32 Arabs injured, at the Damascus Gate in Jerusalem *when Irgun members threw a bomb from a taxi.*
June 1947. *Letters sent to British Cabinet Ministers were found to contain bombs.*
December ll, 1947. *Six Arabs were killed and 30 wounded* when *bombs were thrown from Jewish trucks at Arab buses in Haifa* ; 12 Arabs were killed and others injured in an attack by armed Zionists on an Arab coastal village near Haifa.
December 29, 1947. *Two British constables* and 11 Arabs were killed and 32 Arabs injured, at the Damascus Gate in Jerusalem *when Irgun members threw a bomb from a taxi.*
January 4, 1948. *Haganah terrorists wearing British Army uniforms* penetrated into the center of Jaffa and *blew up the Serai (the old Turkish Government House*) *killing more than 40 persons and wounding 98 others.*
January 5, 1948. The Arab-owned Semiramis *Hotel in Jerusalem was blown up, killing 20 persons*.
January 7, 1948. *Seventeen Arabs were killed by a bomb* at the Jaffa Gate in Jerusalem, 3 of them while trying to escape. Further casualties, including the *murder of a British officer* near Hebron, were reported from different parts of the country.
January 16, 1948. *Zionists blew up three Arab buildings*. In the first, 8 children between the ages of 18 months and 12 years, died.
February 15, 1948. Haganah terrorists attacked an Arab village near Safad, blew up several houses, *killing 11 Arabs, including 4 children.*
March 3, 1948. Heavy damage was done to the Arab-owned Salam building in Haifa by Zionists who drove an* army lorry* ( truck) up to the building and escaped before the *detonation of 400 Ib. of explosives*; casualties numbered 11 Arabs and 3 Armenians killed and 23 injured.
March 22, 1948. A housing block in Iraq Street in Haifa was blown up killing 17 and injuring 100 others. Four members of the *Stern Gang drove two truck-loads of explosives into the street and abandoned the vehicles* before the explosion.
March 31, 1948. The *Cairo-Haifa Express was mined*, for the second time in a month, by an electronically-detonated land mine near Benyamina, killing 40 persons and wounding 60 others.
April 9, 1948. A combined force of Irgun Zvai Leumi and the Stern Gang, captured the Arab village of Deir Yassin and *killed more than 200 unarmed civilians, including countless women and children.* Older men and young women were paraded in chains in the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem; 20 of the hostages were then in the quarry of Gevaat Shaul.
April 16, 1948. *Zionists attacked the former British army camp* at Tel Litvinsky,* killing 90 Arabs there. *
April 19, 1948. *Fourteen Arabs were killed* in a house in Tiberias, *which was blown up by Zionist terrorists. *
May 3, 1948. *A book bomb addressed to a British Army officer*, who had been stationed in Palestine exploded, killing his brother, Rex Farran.
May11, 1948. *A letter bomb addressed to Sir Evelyn Barker*, former Commanding Officer in Palestine, was detected in the nick of time by his wife.
April 25, 1948 -- May 13, 1948. *Wholesale looting of Jaffa was carried* out following armed attacks by Irgun and Haganah terrorists. *They stripped and carried away everything they could*, destroying what they could not take with them.
Israeli intelligence service, Mossad, has confirmed that the *Israeli art students* were, in fact, part of *a major Israeli intelligence operation* and that they were *conducting surveillance of the activities of the 9-11 hijackers*. They also worked with the Israeli Urban Moving System employees in New Jersey *who were seen* in at least two Jersey City locations -- Liberty State Park and The Doric apartment building -- *celebrating the impact of the first plane into the World Trade Center.*


The Israelis at Liberty State Park *were dressed in Arab-style clothing* wh*en they were witnessed celebrating the first attack.* The FBI later confiscated a videotape they filmed of the first attack.
*http://tinyurl.com/8ss8r7r*

*Google *Irgun, Haganah and Stern gangs and you will get 144,000 hits

BTW: The Haganah gang later became the Israeli Defense Force (IDF)
The truth will set you free--------------


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 14, 2021)

*Israeli Inventions That Changed the World*

Medical technology.
SniffPhone – the device that can smell disease.
ReWalk – a battery-packed 'exoskeleton'
PillCam – a swallowable medical camera.
The Flexible Stent – preventative medical tech.
Software developments.
Firewall – the original protection against malware.
More items...
•
Apr 12, 2021


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 15, 2021)

13 Cool, Random Things To Know About Israel On Its 73rd Independence Day
					

What do chicken schnitzel, palm dates, beaches, and unicorns have in common? The Israel connection.




					nocamels.com


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 15, 2021)

RE:  Helping to Make A Better World
⁜→  Watchingfromafar, _et al,_

*BLUF*: Yes, and if you Google for the:  *Palestinian Black Hand*  What do you get?



			
				Watchingfromafar said:
			
		

> Google Irgun, Haganah and Stern gangs and you will get 144,000 hits


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not sure what this Google Search is suppose to prove relative to the topic:  "*Israel: Helping To Make A Better World*"

The controversies are many.  But even reducing the "Question of Palestine" to the most elementary scale of contemporary international politics or diplomacy - I don't see the how this links to the topic of the thread.

But I do find it suspiciously improbable that the standard model of Israeli contributions to humanity has anything to do with the civil strife of seven decades ago.

◈   Lehi (AKA) The Stern Gang disbanded in May 1948  → Incorporated into the Israeli Defense Force (IDF)​◈   The Irgun disbanded in June 1948 → Incorporated into the Israeli Defense Force (IDF)​◈   The Haganah transitioned into the IDF​
These three groups have not been seen in over 70 years.  The IDF has contributed to dozens of Humanitarian Assistance, Aid, or Relief around the world continuously for the the span from creation to now.  And they still are contribution to the world wherever they are needed.


1953: Ionian Islands, Greece
1975: Cambodia
1985: Mexico City, Mexico
1988: Gyumri, Armenia
1989: Romania
1992: Zagreb, Croatia
1994: Buenos Aires, Argentina
1994: Goma, Democratic Republic of the Congo
1998: Nairobi, Kenya
1999: Macedonia
1999: İzmit, Turkey
1999: Athens, Greece
2001: Gujarat, India
2004: Taba, Egypt
2004: Colombo, Sri Lanka
2005: New Orleans, United States of America
2006: Nairobi, Kenya
2010: Port-au-Prince, Haiti
2010: Bogotá, Colombia
2011: Minamisanriku, Japan
2011: Erciş, Turkey
2012: Burgas, Bulgaria
2012: Accra, Ghana
2013: Tacloban City, Philippines
2015: Kathmandu, Nepa
2016: Syrian Border, Golan Heights
2017: Mexico City, Mexico
2018: Golan Heights
2019: Brumadinho, Brazil
2019: Albania
.
.
.

My question is, since you want to paint the IDF Black, What has the Palestinians done over that span of time?

The Israelis contribute back to the world in so many ways that go unsung.  And they don't brag about what they have done, _*they merely report where they have been and why*_.

If you want to throw rocks, select a target that has demonstrated violence and a total disregard for human life.  Go to the Global Terrorism Database (GTD) and do an inquiry on Palestinian Terrorist Groups for the same time period.  Or ask, what has HAMAS (Islamic Resistance Movement) or Fatah done lately?  THEN pick your target.






_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 16, 2021)

RE: Helping to Make A Better World
⁜→ Watchingfromafar, _et al,_

*BLUF*: Yes, this happened.  The USS Liberty  (GTR-5), is described as a Navy Technical Research Ship, a euphemism for a floating SCIF (Sensitive Compartmented Information Facility).  Hense the haul Number GTR-5 for General Technical Research.  These, and others of its type ( ie USS Pueblo GER-2) operated under the taskings for the National Security Agency (NSA) working the SI-ELINT (Signals Intelligence - Electronic Intelligence) side of the house. 



watchingfromafar said:


> *The USS Liberty incident* was an *attack on a United States Navy technical research ship, USS Liberty, by Israeli Air Force jet fighter aircraft and Israeli Navy motor torpedo boats*, on 8 June 1967, during the Six-Day War. The combined air and sea *attack killed 34 crew members* (naval officers, seamen, two marines, and one civilian NSA employee), *wounded 171 crew members*, and severely damaged the ship. At the time, the ship was in international waters north of the Sinai Peninsula, about 25.5 nmi (29.3 mi; 47.2 km) northwest from the Egyptian city of Arish.
> USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia


[/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

We probably will not know (in my lifetime) the true mission of the GTR-5 (USS Liberty).  But even today, mistakes are periodically made.  People act like the Liberty incident was unique.  Well it wasn't.  It happens periodically. 

◈   (1960)  An international diplomatic crisis erupted in May 1960 when the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics *(USSR) shot down an American U-2 spy plane in Soviet air space and captured its pilot, *Francis Gary Powers (1929-77). Confronted with the evidence of his nation’s espionage,​​◈   (1968). *USS Pueblo (GER-2), a Navy intelligence vessel, is engaged in a routine surveillance of the North Korean coast when it is intercepted by North Korean patrol boats.* According to U.S. reports, the Pueblo was in international waters almost 16 miles from shore, but the North Koreans turned their guns on the lightly armed vessel and demanded its surrender. The Americans attempted to escape, and the North Koreans opened fire, wounding the commander and two others. With capture inevitable, the Americans stalled for time, destroying the classified information aboard while taking further fire. Several more crew members were wounded.​​_◈   (1983). *Soviet jet fighters intercept a Korean Airlines passenger flight in Russian airspace and shoot the plane down*,_ killing 269 passengers and crew-members. The incident dramatically increased tensions between the Soviet Union and the United States.​​_◈   (1988). _*USS Vincennes shot down Iran Air Flight 655, a civilian commercial flight, killing two hundred and ninety innocent people,* among them sixty-six children. Just over 30 years ago. The Airbus A300 was shot down on July 3, 1988, on its way from Tehran to Dubai over the Straits of Hormuz, which connects the Persian Gulf with the Arabian Sea and the Gulf of Oman and is an important shipping lane for oil tankers. The area is within Iranian airspace.​​◈   (2001). A *collision between a U.S. Navy surveillance plane* and a Chinese fighter jet over the South China Sea Sunday has created tension between the two countries.  China has accused the EP-3 spy plane of ramming one of its fighter jets in mid-flight Sunday, causing it to crash. The pilot remains missing.   Adm. Dennis Blair, commander of U.S. Pacific military forces, said one of the Chinese planes clipped the wing of the EP-3. But he said it was likely an accident because no one would be foolish enough to "play bumpercars in the air".   The EP-3, with 24 crew aboard, made an emergency landing on China's Hainan Island without permission.​
It happens.  It involves all the BIG Superpowers and across all services.  No, the USS Liberty incident was not unique at all.  Mishaps, accidents, and other calamitous events happen.  And we should not get all excited by this one event.  It is not like we are similar to the Arab Palestinians that hold celebrations for famous terrorists.   Just this past week I was reading how Dalal Mughrabi who led the PLO terrorists responsible for the Coastal Road Massacre in 1978, in which 38 Israelis, 12 of them children, were murdered.

*Posted text: *“The occupation forces arrested *rebel Muna Al-Kurd* at her home in the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood [of Jerusalem].​*May you live as a rebel defending our Jerusalem, like your role model Dalal Mughrabi*.”​[Official Fatah Facebook page, June 6, 2021]​
Using the USS Liberty as an example of Israeli skullduggery is simply being hostile and prejudicial against Jewish people.

Just My Thoughts for Two-Cents _(you can owe me)_




_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 16, 2021)

RoccoR said:


> Using the USS Liberty as an example of Israeli skullduggery is simply being hostile and prejudicial against Jewish people.



Oh wise one, I do not have anything against Jews, but I do detest, loath and find repugnant the Israelis who murder children, bomb buses and Palestinian homes. The Israelis are the scum of humanity, and the Lord will punish them for it.

_32 Thou shalt be for fuel to the fire; thy blood shall be in the midst of the land; *thou shalt be no more remembered*: for I the LORD have spoken it.

According to a 2002 study by the Jewish Agency, "*the number of Jews in the world is declining at an average of 50,000 per yea*r."





						Jewish population by country - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_-


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 16, 2021)

RoccoR said:


> *BLUF*: Yes, this happened.


Thank you for acknowledging that yes, indeed, the Israelis deliberately murdered Americans

-


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 16, 2021)

Here's a beauty.  Bravo Israel.








						Cancer Breakthrough: Israelis Invent First Nanochip to Test Treatments | United with Israel
					

"Our new chip is like an artificial cancer, that can be put in a petri dish."




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 16, 2021)

RE: Helping to Make A Better World
⁜→ Watchingfromafar, _et al,_

*BLUF*: If I left you with the impression that the Israelis had a mission and executed a deliberate attack with the specific intention of killing Americans, I'm sorry.  That was not my intent.



watchingfromafar said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > *BLUF*: Yes, this happened.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*
.
Yes, the incident occurred.  Why it occurred and the way in which the Israelis handled the post engagement could have been handled much better than it was.  But, I think there was a danger in the eyes of the Israelis that the GTR-5 was an Egyptian False Flag operation.  And we also know that once there was doubt as to the identity of the suspect vessel, the hostile fire ceased and the Israeli took up a station-keeping posture should life-saving measure immediate action be required in accordance with the *San Remo Manual on International Law Applicable to Armed Conflicts at Sea*.
.
I would have handled it much differently.  But in the Israelis defense, the GTR-5 had a SIGINT/ELINT profile.  And, not only was it in the Exclusion Zone, but it was danger close to Israelis entangled in Hostile Operations with Arab League Forces; four days into the 1967 June Six-Day War.  Evidently, the ship was in close enough proximity to trigger an armed response from forces already engaged with hostiles.  The Israelis expected to engage OPFOR _(blue on red - not blue on something other than red)_ and did not stop to take notice of the identity.  

Now → I know that many of the survivors look at it as a cold-blooded action on the part of the Israelis.  But, I've been in Operation Centers during combat operation and I understand focus and intensity, and sometimes chaos, as FEBA moves forward.  I know that terms like "murderous bastards" - "traitor" - "war crimes" and such were bandied around.  The Israelis knew that the US Sixth Fleet was not far away.  The Israelis knew that if this was really a US Signals Intelligence Ship, that Americans would engage any boarding party that might approach to protect the Sensitive Compartmented Information (SCI) form foreign disclosure - and the Six Fleet Flag Ship (_USS Saratoga, an Aircraft Carrier CV-60)_ would have dispatched a rescue force to protect and recover the GTR-5 in answer to its distress signal.  That further confused the Israelis.  The Israelis were expecting to see fighter cover coming over the radar horizon, followed by support ships and helo's coming at full speed.  But their surprise they did not see Israel Naval Force did not see and such response.

Was there actually a squadron launched?  And if so, who gave the order for the recall?

Yes, there are all kinds of conspiracy theories.  (_My favorite conspiracy theory is:  The President __personally gave the order to Israel to bomb and utterly destroy the USS Liberty and its entire crew of 294 Americans_.)  But I have yet seen the entire timeline of the action and who made what call to who and when.  I (personally) would have expected to hear CINCUSNAVEUR (Admiral McCain) to have released a joint accounting of the event.  Even now, a half-century later, the complete story is not been told.  And that suggests that there are still valid concerns that could affect foreign relations and national security (_back in a time when that use to mean something_).

You can believe what you want, but absent any new and detailed information - I think I will reserve judgment.  I fail to see or understand any motive for the Israelis to purposely attack the Americans.  What advantage would they gain?
.
Again, just my uneducated thoughts...




_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 17, 2021)

Shall we keep this thread on track?
 This conversation may belong in the Conspiracy theory thread.  Thanks.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 17, 2021)

Israelis Invent Revolutionary Blood Clot That Heals Chronic Wounds | United with Israel
					

ActiGraft is an FDA-cleared regenerative wound solution which uses a patient’s own blood to spur healing of chronic wounds such as diabetic foot ulcers.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 18, 2021)

*Israeli foreign aid* relates to the development assistance and humanitarian aid provided by Israel to foreign countries. Israel provides assistance to developing countries to alleviate and solve economic and social problems through its international cooperation program of technical assistance, based on its own recent and ongoing experience in developing human and material resources. Israel's Agency for International Development Cooperation, established as an agency of the Israeli Foreign Ministry in 1958 and known by its Hebrew acronym,  _MASHAV_, is the primary vehicle for providing this aid.[1]

In the 1970s, Israel broadened its aid agenda by granting safe haven to refugees and foreign nationals in distress from around the world. Since the 1980s, Israel has also provided humanitarian aid to places affected by natural disasters and terrorist attacks. In 1995, the Israeli Foreign Ministry and Israel Defense Forces established a permanent humanitarian and emergency aid unit, which has carried out humanitarian operations worldwide. In addition to providing humanitarian supplies, Israel has also sent rescue teams and medical personnel and set up mobile field hospitals in disaster-stricken areas worldwide.[2]

(full article online)





__





						Israeli foreign aid - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 18, 2021)

Israel starts delivery of at least a million COVID vaccine doses to Palestinians
					

In exchange, Jewish state will receive future shipments earmarked for Ramallah; Israel has faced widespread criticism for failing to help Palestinians with inoculation drive




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 18, 2021)

COVID Death Discovery: Israelis Discover Role of Vitamin D Deficiency | United with Israel
					

Israeli researchers discovered that one in four COVID patients hospitalized with vitamin D deficiencies died.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 20, 2021)

Israeli Locust Slayers Train Ethiopians to Save Crops
					

A locust. Israeli researchers at Tel Aviv University have designed a small robot inspired by the insects. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 20, 2021)

Corona Crisis: Israel Sends 3,800 Oxygen Concentrators to India | United with Israel
					

As India continues to battle with Covid-19, Israeli aid organization SmartAID is distributing some 3,800 oxygen concentrators to medical facilities.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 20, 2021)

watchingfromafar said:


> Israel: Helping To Make A Better World​.,
> .,
> .,
> ,.
> ...


Just what this board needed -- another Nutzi.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Goodbye multifocals! DeepOptics changes focus via software - ISRAEL21c
					

For this long-time wearer of progressive lenses, DeepOptics’ 32°N sunglasses are nothing short of an addictive, adaptive miracle.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						The startup ensuring that no woman walks alone - ISRAEL21c
					

App allows women to reach out to nearby‘ guardians’ who can either accompany them from afar or, if need be, at the scene.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Rapid test checks freshness and vitamin levels of breastmilk - ISRAEL21c
					

MilkStrip cofounders are moms with PhDs in molecular biology who want to give parents quick answers to concerns about their little ones’ health.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Israeli Oral COVID-19 Vaccine Booster Found Effective In Preclinical Trials
					

MigVax is ready to begin human clinical trials with its oral vaccine and is on track to market it as a booster in the next year.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Joint Israel-UAE Water Research Institute To Launch In Abu Dhabi
					

The institute will be backed by Israeli water from air company Watergen and the UAE's Baynunah and work closely with Tel Aviv University.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Diptera.ai Raises $3M For Its AI Tech Solution Against Mosquitoes
					

The company uses computer vision and eco-friendly tech to make it easier to control mosquito populations using the sterile insect technique.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Israel's Lydus Medical Raises $2.7M For Its Automated Surgical Device
					

Lydus Medical has the potential to streamline the anastomosis process in many different surgical procedures, like reconstructive surgery.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 20, 2021)

Sixties, thanks for resuscitating MJ's thread!


----------



## Mindful (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


>


OUTSTANDING!  And unbiased.  Everyone on both sides of the Israeli/Palestinian conflict should watch this.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 22, 2021)

Here is a real WINNER!









						WATCH: By-bye bifocals? Israeli lens tech revolutionizes eyewear | World Israel News
					

DeepOptics developed a lens technology using rotating pixels that lets people see objects both near and far.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 23, 2021)

In Holon, a global gaggle of child heart patients get life-saving treatment
					

Over 30 children from 7 countries are in Israel thanks to Save a Child's Heart, which has not allowed COVID to stop it from giving kids from around the world a new lease on life




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 23, 2021)

Startup steps up to defend Israel’s water network against Iranian cyberattackers - Sponsored Content | The Times of Israel
					

IXDen uses ‘behavioral biometrics’ to protect critical systems against ransomware and hackers




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 24, 2021)

No end to Israel helping other countries in crises situations.









						Corona Crisis: Israel Sends 3,800 Oxygen Concentrators to India | United with Israel
					

As India continues to battle with Covid-19, Israeli aid organization SmartAID is distributing some 3,800 oxygen concentrators to medical facilities.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 25, 2021)

Israel’s ZzappMalaria Wins IBM Watson AI XPRIZE Competition by Helping Eliminate Malaria
					

An electron micrograph of red blood cells infected with plasmodium falciparum, the parasite that causes malaria in humans. Photo: Wikimedia …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 26, 2021)

As usual where & when there is a crises in the world, Israel is helping.









						Mexican & Israeli Task Forces Join Search for Surfside Collapse Survivors
					

"We have hope because that's what our search and rescue team tells us, that they have hope," the Miami-Dade mayor said at a Friday briefing.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Mindful (Jun 27, 2021)

A team of Israeli search-and-rescue specialists joined American workers on Sunday at the site of a Florida apartment building that partially collapsed on Thursday, killing at least nine people, with 156 still missing.

Diaspora Affairs Minister Nachman Shai also arrived at the site on Sunday to provide support to the ongoing rescue efforts.

“This is one of the best, if not the best and most experienced… Israeli rescue teams,” Shai said Sunday. “They have been all over the world in many similar situations.”

“We are here to bring hope,” said Edri, according to the Diaspora Ministry. “After the earthquake in Haiti, we rescued someone after 108 hours. So there is still a chance.”









						IDF delegation begins work at Florida disaster site as death toll rises to 9
					

More bodies pulled from wreckage, with 156 still missing; IDF commander at scene offers hope that survivors could still be found




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 27, 2021)

Israel Dispatches IDF Team to Assist Miami Relief Effort | United with Israel
					

IDF Homefront Command, United Hatzalah and a cabinet minister are on way to Florida to help stricken community.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 29, 2021)

And may there be many more.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.








						WATCH: Meet the First Emirati Student in Israel! | United with Israel
					

Meet Mansoor Bin Shamekh Al Marzooqi and learn about his incredible story of how he became Israel's first Emirati university student!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 29, 2021)

New Israeli ‘GPS’ nano-drug busts inflammation, touted as antibody replacement
					

Nanoparticles, tested on mice and unveiled in peer-reviewed research, head straight to cells that are inflamed, and either ‘silence’ or edit the gene that is causing inflammation




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 30, 2021)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/06/28/no-accident-israeli-dash-cam-startup-helps-make-americas-roads-safer/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 30, 2021)

How Israeli augmented reality tech is transforming the way we see the world
					

From the blog of Dmytro Spilka at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 30, 2021)

‘We Chose Peace’: Israel Opens Embassy in UAE During 1st State Visit | United with Israel
					

'Peace is the victory of all that is good.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 3, 2021)

No end to Israel's endless achievements for better lives.








						Israeli researchers find way to hit only diseased cells among healthy ones | World Israel News
					

In a few years, many types of cancer, inflammatory bowel diseases and the coronavirus could all be treated without today’s common side effects.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 3, 2021)

Cyprus seeks aid from EU and Israel as huge forest fire rages
					

Greece pledged to assist with two aircraft, while assistance was also expected from Israel, officials said.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 4, 2021)

Israeli Invention Equips Bystanders to Save Lives During Emergencies | United with Israel
					

Inovytec’s SALI device enables bystanders to give emergency aid with the aid of video guidance and connection to an emergency dispatch center.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 5, 2021)

How Israeli Technology Helps Americans Afford Healthcare | United with Israel
					

TailorMed’s automated platform identifies financially at-risk patients and matches them with resources to reduce or eliminate out-of-pocket expenses.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 5, 2021)

Israelis Create ‘Hybrid’ Human-Animal Organ for Transplants | United with Israel
					

'Our goal is to change the world and change the face of modern transplantation medicine,' said Dr. Shahar Cohen, one of the technology's inventors.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 5, 2021)

WATCH: Tanzanians Celebrate Clean Drinking Water From Israeli NGO | United with Israel
					

This week, the Israeli NGO Innovation: Africa brought clean running water for the first time to the people in the Tanzanian village of Majengo. Watch them celebrate!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 5, 2021)

WATCH: Israel sends firefighting aid to Cyprus | World Israel News
					

Israel sent aid to assist in controlling a devastating forest fire in Cyprus that has claimed the lives of four people.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Hollie (Jul 5, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World​
Ridding the world of islamic terrorists, by drone swarm. Pretty cool. 









						Israel uses first-ever drone swarm in battle to hunt Hamas terrorists
					

ISRAEL used the first ever drone swarm deployed in battle to hunt down Hamas terrorists, it was reported. The drones have no human input but instead link together using artificial intelligence to s…




					www.the-sun.com
				





12:47 ET, Jul 5 2021
ISRAEL used the first ever drone swarm deployed in battle to hunt down Hamas terrorists, it was reported.
The drones have no human input but instead link together using artificial intelligence to seek out their targets.



5




Caption:  Ahmed had just enough time to shout, '' lookout, there's a .....'' All went dark. Ahmed will not be down for breakfast.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						A skin sticker that can diagnose tuberculosis - ISRAEL21c
					

Technion scientists invent A-Patch to provide a cheap, quick, noninvasive method for diagnosing a disease affecting millions in the developing world.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						A smartphone technology to diagnose psychiatric diseases - ISRAEL21c
					

Montfort launches revolutionary Brain Profiler app, which will be sent with Israeli astronaut Eytan Stibbe to the International Space Station in 2022.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						New telehealth device makes home visits a virtual snap - ISRAEL21c
					

A nine-in-one home device includes a stethoscope, otoscope, oximeter and thermometer. For throat and skin tests, N9 uses the patient’s phone camera.




					www.israel21c.org
				



virtual-snap/


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Israel's Future Meat Opens 'World's First' Cultured Meat Production Facility
					

The launch of its new production facility has given Future Meat a way to mass-produce affordable cultured meat.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Israeli Tech Companies Are Getting Ready To Help You Throw Out Your Passwords
					

Can’t remember your pet’s name or your first nephew for password authentication? Passwordless security solutions will soon be the norm.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Medical Cannabis Helps Kids With Severe Epilepsy, But More Trials Needed, Says Israeli Study
					

An Israeli study says that while medical cannabis is effective for some symptoms, it can also have a number of negative side effects.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Cancer Immunotherapy Company Kahr Medical Raises $46.5M
					

Kahr said the funding will be used to advance clinical development for DSP107, the fusion protein meant to treat blood and bone cancers.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						A remedy for the growing epidemic of medical waste - ISRAEL21c
					

The dramatic increase in PPE to combat the spread of Covid-19 poses a threat to our environment. A new invention is helping hospitals manage the waste safely and sustainably.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israeli Hospital Pilots Rapid Diagnosis Of Blood Cancer With Sight Diagnostics
					

Sight Diagnostics will partner with Shaare Zedek Medical Center to detect blood cancer with AI tech and patient information.




					nocamels.com
				




_Israeli-founded firm Sight Diagnostic has signed a new research agreement with Jerusalem’s Shaare Zedek Medical Center to identify the possibility of blood cancer using a combination of images and data_


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						An AI monitor that aims to take care of our elderly relatives - ISRAEL21c
					

Sensi.AI harnesses AI-powered audio analysis to monitor daily routine, environment and well-being without compromising privacy.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 7, 2021)

South Korea agrees to take Israel's expiring vaccines | World Israel News
					

'We have made a win-win deal,' said Prime Minister Bennett.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 7, 2021)

Israeli startup develops life-saving tech for 400 million motorbikes - Sponsored Content | The Times of Israel
					

‘Without Ride Vision I would have been splattered all over that car,’ says grateful motorcyclist




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 7, 2021)

WATCH: Tanzanians Celebrate Clean Drinking Water From Israeli NGO | United with Israel
					

This week, the Israeli NGO Innovation: Africa brought clean running water for the first time to the people in the Tanzanian village of Majengo. Watch them celebrate!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 8, 2021)

Israelis fly to Philippines to aid vaccination campaign | World Israel News
					

Philippine government thanks Israeli medical experts for coming to Manila in support in of its Covid Response and Vaccination Program.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

Israeli, Native American partnership brings clean water to Navajo Nation
					

An estimated 10,000 families across Navajo Nation lack access to running water, and Israeli company Watergen aims to change this.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/07/08/israel-sends-nepal-vital-supplies-to-fight-covid-pandemic/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

Drug-delivery robots deployed at Israel’s largest hospital to cut chemo wait
					

The robots will whirr along a system of underground tunnels, use regular corridors, and even call and ride elevators, to race drugs to patients as fast as possible




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 10, 2021)

WATCH: Israeli NGO 'Save a Child's Heart' undeterred by pandemic, saves thousands of lives | World Israel News
					

Save a Child's Heart, an Israel-based international humanitarian organization, gives a new lease on life amid COVID-19 to children in underdeveloped countries as well as in Palestinian-administered territories.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 11, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						Israel's Aleph Farms Raises Whopping $105 Million For Cultured, Slaughter-Free Meat
					

Israeli cultivated meat startup Aleph Farms says it plans to use the funds to advance large-scale global commercialization and expand into new types of animal protein.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 11, 2021)

Israel: Helping To Make A Better World









						OncoHost's Focus On The Patient Offers Precision Oncology To Combat Cancer
					

OncoHost's platform combines proteomic analysis with AI to predict host responses to immunotherapy, and gain insight into cancer treatments.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 12, 2021)

WATCH: How the IDF Helped Locate Victims of Miami Disaster | United with Israel
					

Israel's Home Front Command lent its superior expertise to the search for survivors during horrific Miami tragedy.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 12, 2021)

Medical Breakthrough: Israeli Researchers Restore Sense of Touch to Damaged Nerves | United with Israel
					

Tel Aviv University's neural-prosthetic breakthrough is literally touchy-feely.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 12, 2021)

A Better Cocoa Bean? Israel Launches Accelerator to Give Ghana’s Farming Startups a High-Tech Boost
					

Dried cocoa beans are packed in hessian sacks on a cocoa farm near Amankwakram in Western Ghana on the border …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 12, 2021)

Medical Breakthrough: Israeli Researchers Restore Sense of Touch to Damaged Nerves | United with Israel
					

Tel Aviv University's neural-prosthetic breakthrough is literally touchy-feely.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 13, 2021)

Antennas and sunlight-cooling nanoparticles win top Florida-Israel space prize
					

Space Florida, Israel Innovation Authority announce four winners of program to promote US-Israeli R&D projects in the field of aerospace and related technologies




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 13, 2021)

WATCH: Miami mayor thanks departing Israeli ‘heroes and she-roes’ who brought 'hope and love' | World Israel News
					

The IDF search-and-rescue team that traveled to Miami last month in the wake of the recent disaster was praised effusively before flying home over the weekend.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 14, 2021)

Miami Gives IDF Rescue Crew A Hero’s Sendoff | United with Israel
					

'They did much more than search and rescue,' said Miami-Dade Mayor Daniella Levine Cava.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 14, 2021)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/07/13/9-israeli-startups-selected-for-special-program-to-revolutionize-healthcare/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2021)

Good News Israel! Embassy Donates Cows to Poor Rwandans, Corona Aid to Nepal, and More! | United with Israel
					

Israel Embassy donates 20 cows to vulnerable households in Rwanda’s Gisagara District, and much more!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 16, 2021)

Israeli Neuroscientists Teach Blind Man’s Brain to ‘See’ Through His Ears | United with Israel
					

Israeli neuroscientists train 50-year-old man, blind from birth, to recognize visual images via sensory substitution.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 18, 2021)

Blind man’s brain learns to ‘see’ through his ears - ISRAEL21c
					

Israeli neuroscientists train 50-year-old man, blind from birth, to recognize visual images via sensory substitution.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2021)

Israel's MDClone Uses Synthetic Data To Help Health Providers Roll Out Better, Smarter Care
					

MDClone developed a platform that organizes healthcare data in real-time to allow for medical analytics and research, without infringing upon privacy.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 20, 2021)

Israeli ‘Spiderman’ Tech Spins New Artificial Skin for Patients | United with Israel
					

Nanomedic’s electrospun healing fibers matrix can be embedded with human skin cells to encourage tissue regeneration




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 21, 2021)

Winds of peace fuel Israeli-led expedition to Sudan to save Red Sea coral reefs
					

Multinational mission will spend four summers in unprecedented project to assess health of threatened reefs, all on a boat originally built by the Nazis to lay mines




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 21, 2021)

Israel to Host Miss Universe Pageant for the First Time | United with Israel
					

'The choice of Israel as the host country once again underscores Israel’s attractiveness,' said the Foreign Ministry.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 22, 2021)

IsraAID to Send Help to Germany After Deadly Floods | United with Israel
					

The nongovernmental humanitarian agency is sending staff members to affected areas to provide much-needed emergency relief.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 24, 2021)

Corona Breakthrough: Israeli Researchers Discover Existing Drugs Could Beat Virus | United with Israel
					

Research from Hebrew University points to some promising channel blockers that could be studied as antiviral treatments for SARS-CoV-2.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 26, 2021)

Israeli startup BlueGreen Water Technologies wins Global Water Awards
					

BlueGreen Water Technologies named 'breakthrough technology company of the year' by 2021 Global Water Awards.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2021)

Israeli Startup Helping the Disabled Regain Their Independence With a Flick of a Wrist
					

President Reuven Rivlin with disabled students from the ONN School. Photo: Israeli government. CTech – Company: 6Degrees Product: Bracelet Raised: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2021)

Israel health team assists Philippines in COVID-19 response
					

This is the second group of experts from Israel to travel to the area to assist in the management of the pandemic. A previous delegation spent time in the country in June.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2021)

'Treat her gently': How an Israeli military search team helped recover Surfside victims
					

Four decades of field experience helped the Israeli Defense Forces’ National Rescue Unit find the majority of victims in the Surfside collapse.



					www.palmbeachpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 29, 2021)

Israeli Nanotech Molecule Powers Pacemakers and Streetlights | United with Israel
					

The Hyp-Phe-Phe molecule can operate devices such as pacemakers or streetlights, sans batteries, simply by harnessing the force of nearby movements.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 30, 2021)

Corona Game Changer: Oral Vaccine Tested by Israeli Company | United with Israel
					

Oravax could be 'game changer' for countries that have yet to launch vaccination campaigns.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 31, 2021)

Israel Helps US Bust Global Drug, Money-laundering Hub in Las Vegas | United with Israel
					

Israel helped acting U.S. Attorney Christopher Chiou cripple a drugs-and-money operation supporting 'trans-national' criminal organizations.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 1, 2021)

Good News Israel! Embassy Donates Cows to Poor Rwandans, Corona Aid to Nepal, and More! | United with Israel
					

Israel Embassy donates 20 cows to vulnerable households in Rwanda’s Gisagara District, and much more!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 4, 2021)

Israeli Cybersecurity Startups Star in Black Unicorn Awards | United with Israel
					

Noname Security named in prestigious Top 10 Black Unicorn list; four other Israeli cybersecurity companies made Top 10 Baby Black Unicorn list.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 6, 2021)

Good News Israel! US Surgeons Use Israeli AI, Europe Approves Israel’s Covid Severity Test, and More! | United with Israel
					

Mayo Clinic to bring Israeli AI to US surgical rooms; Hundreds move to Israel; and much more! by: Michael Ordman ISRAEL’S MEDICAL ACHIEVEMENTS Mayo Clinic to bring Israeli AI to US surgical rooms Mayo Clinic is partnering Israeli-founded Theator (see here previously) to bring its artificial...




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 6, 2021)

Israel sends firefighting team, equipment to Greece as thousands flee blazes
					

'We're talking about the apocalypse,' says Greek Coast Guard officer evacuating residents and tourists from Evia island; one person killed near Athens as fires close in on capital




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 8, 2021)

Good News Israel! US Surgeons Use Israeli AI, Europe Approves Israel’s Covid Severity Test, and More! | United with Israel
					

Mayo Clinic to bring Israeli AI to US surgical rooms; Hundreds move to Israel; and much more! by: Michael Ordman ISRAEL’S MEDICAL ACHIEVEMENTS Mayo Clinic to bring Israeli AI to US surgical rooms Mayo Clinic is partnering Israeli-founded Theator (see here previously) to bring its artificial...




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 8, 2021)

Living-Room Learning: How One Israeli Startup Is Improving Scholastic Performance
					

Children participating in a science experiment at the San Diego Jewish Academy Golda Meir Lower School. Photo: Courtesy. CTech – …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 10, 2021)

Report: India Planning to Seek Israel’s Help in Underwater Search for Missing Army Helicopter Pilots
					

An Air India Boeing 787-8 Dreamliner plane lands at the Ben Gurion International airport in Lod, near Tel Aviv, Israel, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 11, 2021)

Israeli Company to Supply IED Jammers to Spanish Ministry of Defense
					

A close up of the Spanish flag. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – The Israeli company Netline Communications Technologies announced on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 11, 2021)

WATCH: How Israeli Innovation Combats the Water Crisis | United with Israel
					

Here are some of the innovative ways Israel fights water-related challenges and makes the desert bloom.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 11, 2021)

Addis Ababa man battling heart defect gets second free treatment in Israel
					

Tel Aviv doctors saved Luleseged Kassa’s heart when he was 13, and he became a sportsman; 20 years later it developed a defect and they stepped in again




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 13, 2021)

With $1m annual prize, donor hopes Israeli ideas will help solve climate crisis
					

Canadian Jeff Hart links up with philanthropists, Jewish organizations, to give award to nonprofits: 'If anyone can make miracles happen, it’s the State of Israel'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 14, 2021)

Buildings On Ice: Israeli Startup Develops Water-Based Energy System To Cool Structures
					

With renewable energy storage lacking and demand for indoor cooling spiking, an Israeli company has found a sustainable way to supply both.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2021)

Israel’s Gilat Telecom Is Helping Bring 4G to Africa From Space
					

A depiction of an Amos satellite. Photo: Andrzej Olchawa via Wikimedia Commons. CTech – With Israel’s Nimbus project underway, as …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2021)

Israeli NGO Sends Emergency Team to Help With Devastating Earthquake in Haiti
					

IsraAID teams respond to Typhoon Mangkhut in September 2018. Photo: IsraAID An Israeli non-governmental humanitarian aid agency is sending an …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 16, 2021)

In Medical First, Israeli Doctors Freeze Out Cancerous Bladder Tumors | United with Israel
					

Doctors at Haifa's Rambam Hospital are hopeful the procedure will eventually become an outpatient treatment.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2021)

Israeli Study Reveals Why Elderly at More Risk from Covid-19 | United with Israel
					

More boosters or combining different vaccine types may work better in elderly, based on Technion insights into the aging immune system.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 18, 2021)

As always, whenever & wherever there is a natural disaster in the world, Israeli sends help.









						WATCH: Israeli NGO Helps Haiti Cope After Deadly Earthquake | United with Israel
					

IsraAID CEO Yotam Polizer discusses the humanitarian NGO’s efforts in Haiti in the wake of the weekend hurricane in Haiti.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 18, 2021)

Israeli Startup Tackles Global Warming, ‘IceBrick’ by ‘IceBrick’ | United with Israel
					

An Israeli startup may have solved one of renewable energy's biggest problems: storing energy for after the sun goes down.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 19, 2021)

Israeli System Saves Resources, Addresses World Water Shortage | United with Israel
					

N-Drip’s precise agriculture system drip-irrigates fields that were formerly flooded, addressing the world water shortage while improving outcomes.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 20, 2021)

Hard not to be impressed by #Israel’s incredible contributions to the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on #WorldHumanitarianDay! This clip is from #Dubai where Israeli company @watergen_official has developed tech to literally create water from thin air.



			https://twitter.com/hashtag/WorldHumanitarianDay?src=hashtag_click


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 22, 2021)

Israeli Startup Aims to Predict and Prevent Allergies in Babies | United with Israel
					

MyOR uses AI and predictive parameters to identify babies at risk of developing allergies and offers a holistic approach to prevent it from happening.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 22, 2021)

BREAKTHROUGH: Israelis Create 3D-Bioprint of Entire Active Brain Tumor | United with Israel
					

Development will enable faster tumor diagnoses, help provide swifter treatment for patients, and more accurate drug development.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 23, 2021)

Israel Finds COVID-19 Vaccine Booster Significantly Lowers Infection Risk
					

Holocaust survivor Yehuda Widawski, 102, receives his third dose of a coronavirus disease (COVID-19) vaccine at Sourasky Medical Center (Ichilov …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 23, 2021)

Good News Israel! Successful Trial for Treating COVID-19, Breakthrough in Breast Cancer Detection, and More! | United with Israel
					

Successful Israeli trial of treatment for COVID-19, breakthrough in detecting metastic breast cancer, progress in understanding Alzheimer's, and much more!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 26, 2021)

WATCH: Israeli Astronaut to Take Bar Kochba Coin Into Orbit | United with Israel
					

The former Israeli Air Force pilot will be Israel's second astronaut and the 17th Jew to literally reach the stars.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 28, 2021)

Microsoft fixes cloud vulnerability after warning from Israel-based company
					

Wiz, led by former Microsoft employees, notified the tech giant of an 'unprecedented critical vulnerability' in its Azure cloud platform




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 29, 2021)

From medical coding to blood diagnostics: Israeli startups are disrupting the healthcare space
					

Over the past year and a half, and even before, we witnessed the importance of pristine healthcare systems, and these Israeli startups are putting patients and their care at the center.




					www.geektime.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 31, 2021)

BREAKTHROUGH: New Israeli Drug Boosts Cancer Treatment | United with Israel
					

Nectin Therapeutics creates a roadblock to stop cancer cells evading immunotherapy treatments, boosting the success of the therapy.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 1, 2021)

Israeli study proves ‘silent mutations’ can help detect cancer, predict survival
					

Peer-reviewed research at Tel Aviv University shows previously overlooked genome alterations can be used to help identify cancer types and predict patients' chances of survival




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 5, 2021)

Israeli Innovation Has Buildings Generating Their Own Electricity | United with Israel
					

TurboGen's microturbines could replace traditional boilers and air conditioners in homes, offices, hotels and hospitals.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 5, 2021)

WATCH: Israeli Researchers Make Amazing Cancer Breakthrough | United with Israel
					

Three-dimensional bioprint of brain tumor based on patient's own cells is a gamechanger for diagnoses and treatment.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 6, 2021)

Meet The Israeli Changing Lives In Quake-Torn Haiti | United with Israel
					

For IsraAid's Ben Katzir, every day helping Haitians in the wake of a devastating earthquake is like a month, because there is so much to do.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 6, 2021)

WATCH: Israeli Researchers Find Key to Reversing Immune-system Aging | United with Israel
					

An Israeli medical breakthrough may soon provide the key to protecting elderly populations from severe infections – including Covid-19.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 6, 2021)

Israeli company unveils electric vehicle battery that can recharge in 10 minutes
					

StoreDot reveals cylindrical cells prototype that uses a 4680 format favored by global carmakers, specifically Tesla




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 9, 2021)

A First in Israel! Doctors Separate Twins Conjoined at the Head, Operation a Success | United with Israel
					

In what doctors described as a 'life or death' operation, one-year-old twins conjoined at the head were separated and are expected to live completely normal lives.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 10, 2021)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/09/10/israeli-oxygen-therapy-effective-in-helping-slow-alzheimers-disease/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 11, 2021)

A Better Cocoa Bean? Israel Launches Accelerator to Give Ghana’s Farming Startups a High-Tech Boost
					

Dried cocoa beans are packed in hessian sacks on a cocoa farm near Amankwakram in Western Ghana on the border …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 12, 2021)

illumigyn signs MoU to deploy 2,500 units of its “gynecology endoscope” cloud platform in UAE
					

Gynescope Systems is a cloud-based platform that provides an end-to-end gynecological imaging service




					www.calcalistech.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 12, 2021)

Nine Israeli Companies Helping Fight the Climate Crisis
					

The Earth from space. Photo: NASA CTech – The world is getting more serious about climate change and the impact …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 16, 2021)

Breakthrough: Israeli Researchers Utilize White Blood Cells to Fight Cancer | United with Israel
					

Tel Aviv University's findings open up new possibilities for the development of cancer treatments.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 17, 2021)

‘In the Operating Room, It Doesn’t Matter Whether You’re From New York or Nazareth’: Arab Israeli Biotech Founder
					

Nazareth, Israel. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. CTech – When Reem and Imad Younis launched the technological system they developed, it filled …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 27, 2021)

Israeli Inventions That Changed the World
					

Culture Trip explores Israel's homegrown developments that are making an impact on a global scale.




					theculturetrip.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 1, 2021)

Israeli Breakthrough: Blood Test Can Identify Recurrent Cancer | United with Israel
					

A new genomic platform uses AI to enable doctors to find mutations signifying persistent or recurrent cancer cells months or years before current technologies.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 3, 2021)

US Looks To Israeli Military Data To Weigh Safety Of Booster Shots
					

Top US health official Dr. Anthony Fauci says Israel to soon have more information on known but rare side effect called myocarditis, an inflammation of the heart, in younger males




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 3, 2021)

Israel's CytoReason Launches AI Drug Discovery Platform In Japanese Market
					

Israeli AI company Cytoreason develops computational disease models of the human immune system for discovery and clinical drug development.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 3, 2021)

Scopio Labs Launches Full-Field Application Of Peripheral Blood Smear
					

Commercializing the app is important in the plan to introduce a new line of digital solutions for cell morphology analysis, Scopio Labs said.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 3, 2021)

TAU Study Shows Cognitive Boost In Alzheimer's Patients Using Oxygen Therapy
					

The Israeli team that released the study said it was the first time that non-drug therapy has been proven effective in Alzheimer's cases.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 3, 2021)

This startup will make sure drones don’t land where they shouldn't - ISRAEL21c
					

Wonder Robotics plans on turning drones into truly autonomous machines that can fly and land by themselves, no operator needed to avoid obstacles.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 3, 2021)

FDA okays rapid test to tell bacterial from viral infections - ISRAEL21c
					

MeMed enables better informed antibiotic treatment decisions, an essential tool in the fight against the global threat of resistant bacteria.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 3, 2021)

Good bacteria may eliminate bad bacteria better than antibiotics - ISRAEL21c
					

Experimental technology is like a microscopic poison arrow shot from a good bacterium to eliminate a bad bacterium under specific conditions.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 3, 2021)

Creating the crops we need to save our future - ISRAEL21c
					

An Israeli startup wants to make farming an easier, more profitable and safer enterprise using Nobel-winning gene-editing technology.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 4, 2021)

Israeli Inventions That Changed the World
					

Culture Trip explores Israel's homegrown developments that are making an impact on a global scale.




					theculturetrip.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 6, 2021)

World Bank envoy: Israeli tech to help build greener future in pandemic recovery
					

COVID response in developing world opens doors to fight climate change, with startups well-positioned to make an impact and a profit; World Bank president meets Bennett, Lapid




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 10, 2021)

Israel's contribution to the world: Light unto the nations
					

Dr. Ruth Wolf discusses how Israel and the UN are working together to put an end to poverty and promote sustainability.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 15, 2021)

RARE PRAISE: CNN Applauds Israel for Rescuing Afghans from Taliban | United with Israel
					

Here’s how IsraAID, an Israeli humanitarian organization, helped rescue a group of vulnerable Afghans from the Taliban.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 18, 2021)

Israeli-Developed App Proven to Reduce Blood Pressure, Study Shows
					

A disposable blood pressure cuff. Photo: Quinn Dombrowski/Flickr CTech – Hello Heart, an Israeli digital therapeutics company that focuses exclusively …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 21, 2021)

https://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 22, 2021)

WATCH: How Israel Fights Breast Cancer | United with Israel
					

Check out these five Israeli initiatives that use state-of-the-art technology & innovation to detect & fight breast cancer.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 25, 2021)

New study offers possible immunotherapy breakthrough for cancer - ISRAEL21c
					

Study suggests the possibility of ‘off-the-shelf’ immunotherapies in which T cell receptors that recognize cancer hotspots can be prepared in advance.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 25, 2021)

Ibex Medical, Roche Partner To Improve Cancer Care With AI
					

Ibex’s Galen software is the first AI-powered cancer diagnostics solution in routine clinical use in pathology.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 25, 2021)

Israeli innovators working on solutions to climate crisis - ISRAEL21c
					

New report shows 1,200 Israeli companies already in the climate-tech sector, with fastest growth in alternative proteins and green construction.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Oct 25, 2021)

Extreme temps during pregnancy may cause low birthweight - ISRAEL21c
					

New study provides important insights today and may be even more significant as extreme weather and temperatures increase because of climate change.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 26, 2021)

Israeli Space Organization Cofounder Wins Prestigious Award to Improve Cancer Detection | United with Israel
					

Yonatan Winetraub shifted his focus from outer space to the human body. At Stanford University, he is working on detecting cancer without biopsies.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 27, 2021)

Israel’s Largest Hospital to Develop Digital Health Simulation Hub in New Jersey | United with Israel
					

Sheba Medical Center and the Liberty Science Center to create a high-tech hospital simulation space focusing on digital healthcare solutions.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 28, 2021)

Intel officially launches ‘most significant’ chip lineup sired in Israel
					

Semiconductor giant's new offerings include 'world's best gaming processor'; over 1,000 Israeli engineers worked on 'largest-ever' chip hardware development project




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 28, 2021)

HISTORIC: Israeli, German Aircraft Fly Together Over Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

As part of the international Blue Flag exercise, Israeli Air Force Commander Maj. Gen. Amikam Norkin and German Air Force Commander Lt. Gen. Ingo Gerhartz led a joint flight over Jerusalem.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 28, 2021)

WATCH: IDF Opens Border to Lebanese Farmers Suffering Economic Devastation | United with Israel
					

Due to the deteriorating economic situation in Lebanon, the IDF opened the border to allow Lebanese farmers to gather crops in Israeli territory.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 29, 2021)

Israeli Startup Makes It to Fortune’s 20 ‘Change the World List’ | United with Israel
					

The companies listed are 'dedicated to the belief that you don’t have to be a business behemoth to succeed with a world-changing innovation.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 1, 2021)

GAME CHANGER: Israeli Startup Begins Trial for Vaccine Pills | United with Israel
					

Oramed Pharmaceuticals has been give the green light to begin clinical trials in South Africa, and the researchers are very optimistic.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 4, 2021)

How One Israeli Helps 400 Million People Around the World Breathe Easier! | United with Israel
					

When Ran Korber and his asthmatic wife couldn’t find air-quality info to help them choose a place to live, he and two friends invented the world’s go-to app for real-time information on air pollution.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 5, 2021)

WATCH: Israel Allocates Billions to Boost Arab Sector | United with Israel
					

Last week, Israel passed a comprehensive bill that will help reduce gaps in education, stimulate economic growth and promote social welfare initiatives in the Arab sector.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## watchingfromafar (Nov 7, 2021)

There is a strong rumor on the web that Israel is responsible for the following------

*Fears of Wider Instability in Iraq After Attack on Prime Minister’s Home*
_Armed drones struck the Iraqi prime minister’s home in what was seen as a warning as Iranian-backed groups dispute the results of parliamentary elections._
Fears of Wider Instability in Iraq After Attack on Prime Minister’s Home

-


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 8, 2021)

https://www.mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/Aid/Pages/Israel_humanitarian_aid.aspx


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 9, 2021)

Israeli Medical Delegation Arrives in Romania to Aid With Worsening COVID-19 Crisis
					

Oxygen concentrators arrive in Romania, in an event attended by Israel Ambassador to Romania David Saranga and a Romanian official. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 10, 2021)

WATCH: Israeli Researchers Solve Mystery of Covid Vascular Damage | United with Israel
					

A team of Israeli experts led by researchers in Tel Aviv University have solved the mystery.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Mindful (Nov 10, 2021)

Exciting news.

RABAT — Morocco’s national carrier Royal Air Maroc said Tuesday it would start regular direct flights to Israel, taking off a year after the kingdom normalized ties with the Jewish state.
The service linking the countries’ respective commercial capitals Casablanca and Tel Aviv will take off on December 12, two days after the first anniversary of Morocco’s “resumption of relations” with Israel under a deal brokered by the previous United States administration.

The service aims to “respond to the needs of the Moroccan community in Israel which has strong links with its country of origin,” the airline said in a statement carried by the official MAP news agency.

l









						Morocco’s national carrier Royal Air Maroc to launch direct Israel flights
					

Starting December 12, airline will offer 3 flights per week between Casablanca and Tel Aviv, later increasing it to 5




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 11, 2021)

4 Israeli Products on TIME’s Best Inventions of 2021 List | United with Israel
					

OrCam, Percepto AIM, SupPlant and ElectReon hailed for addressing the world’s greatest challenges in creative ways.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 15, 2021)

After Surfside tragedy, US team visits Israel to develop joint rescue doctrine
					

American firefighters spend five days training and learning with IDF team they met amid the rubble in Florida




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 16, 2021)

A Healthy Scoop: Israeli Dieticians Turn Supplements Into Sweets | United with Israel
					

The nutritional formulas, served in special cups just like at an ice-cream parlor, come in four flavors: vanilla, chocolate, cocoa and banana.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 17, 2021)

Israeli lab finds out why some germs dodge drugs, opening door to life-saving fix
					

Bacteria are safe from antibiotics when they’re in a chaotic state, says Hebrew University team, hoping drug-makers will respond with a new class of antibiotics




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 20, 2021)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/11/17/michelin-starred-chefs-endorse-israeli-startups-redefined-meat/


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 20, 2021)

Good News Israel! Israeli EMT Saves a Life in Vienna, Nigerian-Israeli Guards the Land, and More! | United with Israel
					

Israeli EMT on holiday in Vienna saves a life; Guarding our beautiful land, Rescuing female cyclists from Afghanistan, and much more!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 26, 2021)

Good News Israel: Fighting Obesity With Computer Game, Magician Saves Choking Baby, and More! | United with Israel
					

Hospital counters obesity with computer game, magician saves choking baby, targeting cancer hotspots and much more!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 29, 2021)

WATCH: Israeli Drug Cuts Corona Deaths By 70% | United with Israel %


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 8, 2021)

What Mainstream Media Won’t Show You: IDF Medic Saves Palestinian Baby | United with Israel
					

An Israeli soldier performed lifesaving CPR on a Palestinian baby who was struggling to breathe.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 12, 2021)

https://www.embassies.gov.il/boston/AboutIsrael/AboutIsraelInfo/Pages/Israel-humanitarian-aid.aspx


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 12, 2021)

BREAKTHROUGH: Israeli Artificial Intelligence Provides Early Warning System for Doctors | United with Israel
					

'The algorithm was able to find patterns that surprised us, parameters in the blood that we hadn’t even thought about taking into account.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 13, 2021)

Welcome to Yabacon Valley: What Nigeria’s Tech Town is Learning From Israel | United with Israel
					

Hi-tech trailblazer hopes that Nigeria can act in a similar way to Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 14, 2021)

Israel Delivers Water Pallets to Tornado-Ravaged Kentucky Communities in Joint Aid Truck With Chabad
					

Aid delivered to communities in Kentucky ravaged by tornadoes, led by Chabad of Kentucky with support from the Israeli government. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 15, 2021)

Israeli tech removes drone threat from Pope mass - exclusive
					

A drone threat occurred at a mass held by Pope Francis in September.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 15, 2021)

Israel to give 1 million coronavirus vaccines to African countries
					

Government will reportedly have say over which countries get unwanted AstraZeneca shots through COVAX program as it seeks to bolster diplomatic ties in Africa




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 16, 2021)

Indian Navy’s new gun to bust pirates, terrorists uses Israeli tech
					

Visakhapatnam is among the first newly inducted ships that comes with the SRCG




					www.theweek.in


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 18, 2021)

Israeli NGOs Send Aid to Kentucky in Wake of Tornadoes | United with Israel
					

Volunteers from SmartAID are installing a high-tech coordination center for local responders, while IsraAID is sending a team to help.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 18, 2021)

WATCH: Israeli Researchers Make Serious Progress in Fighting ALS | United with Israel
					

Thanks to Israeli research, millions of ALS patients around the world have hope.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 20, 2021)

Israeli Scientists Develop VR Platform for Uncovering Errors in Intensive Care Units
					

Hospital staff provide medical care for patients at a coronavirus disease (COVID-19) ward, amid a surge in new cases that …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 21, 2021)

WATCH: Israel to Donate a Million Vaccines to African Nations | United with Israel
					

Israel is donating a million Covid vaccines to African nations through the World Health Organization’s COVAX program.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 22, 2021)

WATCH: Israeli Startup’s ‘Sweet Treatment’ for Parkinson’s Disease | United with Israel
					

When you think of sweeteners, you probably think of something you add to your morning coffee.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 28, 2021)

IsraAID Supplies Urgent Needs in Typhoon-Hit Philippines | United with Israel
					

Emergency response team is delivering safe water and hygiene kits to Southern Leyte and Cebu provinces.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 30, 2021)

Israel’s Contributions to the US Enhance 2022 | United with Israel
					

The Jewish State is the most qualified strategic American ally, safeguarding US national security and economic interests.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 3, 2022)

INCREDIBLE: Israeli Scientists Make Progress in Understanding the Universe | United with Israel
					

Israeli researchers will use the Hubble telescope to map out black holes to better understand the structure of the universe.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 6, 2022)

WATCH: How Israel is Solving a Major Global Crisis | United with Israel
					

Israeli technology is addressing water scarcity in both the Jewish state and around the world!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 10, 2022)

Google Acquiring Israeli Cybersecurity Startup Siemplify For $500 Million | United with Israel
					

Move is Google's first purchase of an Israeli company active in the cybersecurity sector.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 13, 2022)

Israeli Mobility App Empowers Blind With Public Transportation Independence | United with Israel
					

Partnership with WeWALK enables vision-impaired Moovit app users anywhere to get real-time bus and train information, navigation guidance.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 18, 2022)

Israel working to provide aid to Tonga after volcanic eruption
					

Foreign Minister Yair Lapid stated that Israel is exploring options to provide assistance through the Mashav aid agency.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 19, 2022)

Israeli Technology Can Protect Your Home from Extreme Weather | United with Israel
					

Would your building survive an extreme weather event?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 19, 2022)

Tu B’Shvat: 9 Israeli Technologies Helping the World’s Trees | United with Israel
					

To celebrate the Jewish environmental holiday of Tu B’shvat, find out about the top ag-tech companies working to ensure the health and wellbeing of our trees.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 21, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Cellular Therapy Provides Hope for People Suffering From ALS | United with Israel
					

Israeli researchers have developed a cellular therapy that is giving millions of ALS patients around the world hope.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 27, 2022)

Israeli Medical Discovery Could Stop Spread of Pancreatic Cancer | United with Israel
					

The study 'reveals the Achilles’ heel of the cancer cell,' said Prof. Ido Wolf, director of Oncology at Sourasky Medical Center.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 27, 2022)

Top Aces Tests Adversary F-16's New Aggressor Suite | Air & Space Forces Magazine
					

Adversary services company Top Aces is testing an F-16 equipped to five fifth-generation fighters a more realistic sparring partner.




					www.airforcemag.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 28, 2022)

Colonoscopy Procedures May Be a Thing of the Past Thanks to Israeli Researchers | United with Israel
					

Testing certain cells expelled in feces proved more reliable to identify inflammatory bowel disease.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 31, 2022)

WATCH: Israel and India Celebrate 30 Years of Diplomatic Ties | United with Israel ties


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 3, 2022)

Israeli Tech Unicorns Are Coming to the Super Bowl
					

New England Patriots center David Andrews (60) and linebacker Ramon Humber (50) celebrate after winning Super Bowl LIII against the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 4, 2022)

Israelis Develop Efficient Way to Remove Dangerous Pollutants from Drinking Water | United with Israel
					

These substances can be found in a large range of products, including Teflon pan coating, fire-fighting foam, flame retardants and water-repellent additives.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 8, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Innovation Helps Paralyzed People Walk! | United with Israel
					

Spinal cord injuries have long been a challenge for scientists to develop an effective cure. But Israeli researchers are providing hope.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 9, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Launches $70 Million Plan to Grow Arab Tech Workforce | United with Israel
					

While anti-Israel organizations claim that Israel is an apartheid state, the facts on the ground show something far from that.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 11, 2022)

WOW!








						WATCH: Israeli Innovation Detects Covid Through the Eye! | United with Israel
					

Will a non-invasive, environment-friendly and quick eye test become the new way to test for coronavirus?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 12, 2022)

FUTURISTIC: How Israeli Technology Battles Cancer with Relaxation | United with Israel
					

Shaare Zedek Medical Center's new radiotherapy center promotes hope by stimulating the senses.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 14, 2022)

9 Israeli Innovations Featured in TIME's 100 Best Inventions of 2019 - aish.com
					

Time magazine published a list on Thursday featuring the “100 Best Inventions” of 2019 that are making the world “better, smarter, and even a little more fun” – and nine Israeli-made creations are among them. The round-up features smart gadgets, consumer electronics, innovative beauty items...




					www.aish.com


----------



## surada (Feb 14, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You are proof that mentally ill people omit context.


Are you talking about Israel?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2022)

surada said:


> Are you talking about Israel?


Just my luck…Ms. Historical Revisionist to the rescue.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 14, 2022)

Israeli Company Sweetens Chocolate Chips With Half the Sugar | United with Israel
					

DouxMatok and Blommer Chocolate introduce a sugar-reduced chip to the North American market.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 15, 2022)

Israeli Company Turns Smartphones into Brain Monitors | United with Israel
					

Mon4t’s technology makes use of a smartphone’s built-in sensors to closely monitor brain conditions from the comfort of a patient’s home.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 18, 2022)

Jewish refugee aid group readies for possible humanitarian crisis in Ukraine
					

'We're extremely concerned': HIAS, with its Ukrainian partner, prepares for potential millions of refugees fleeing Russian invasion, calls on European leaders to get ready




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 18, 2022)

Israeli Scientists Find Clues to Early Alzheimer’s Diagnosis | United with Israel
					

Discovery of abnormal brain activity may enable early diagnosis of the devastating neurological disease.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 19, 2022)

FUTURISTIC: How Israeli Technology Battles Cancer with Relaxation | United with Israel
					

Shaare Zedek Medical Center's new radiotherapy center promotes hope by stimulating the senses.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


>


The Saudis fitted 1400 prosthetic limbs and rehabbed 1800 Palestinian children during the 2nd intifada.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 19, 2022)

surada said:


> The Saudis fitted 1400 prosthetic limbs and rehabbed 1800 Palestinian children during the 2nd intifada.


I want to see the link for that.

And do not forget to include who was responsible for the 1st and 2nd Intifadas.

And, do not forget how many Palestinians Israel has taken care of, and saved the lives of.  And that includes Hamas and PA leaders.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 20, 2022)

Israel to Export Gas to Egypt Via New Route Through Jordan | United with Israel
					

The additional exports are expected to generate an extra 100 million shekels in revenue annually.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 23, 2022)

Two months after December’s Super Typhoon Odette (known internationally as Rai) that affected the lives of more than 10 million Filipinos and damaged or destroyed 1.9 million homes, 133,000 people are still displaced from their homes and children are still unable to go to school.

The Covid-19 situation initially made the Philippines off-limits to foreign visitors. So Israeli non-governmental humanitarian aid organization IsraAID assembled a team of three local volunteers, including former IsraAID staff members, to bring urgent aid to communities in need.

(full article online)









						Israeli aid experts reach typhoon-hit Philippines - ISRAEL21c
					

Two months after a devastating typhoon, Israeli team members were finally able to enter the country, bringing experts to assist in the continuing relief work.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 23, 2022)

World-first Israeli study shows oxygen therapy can dramatically reduce PTSD symptoms
					

Half of the 18 IDF veterans in research made such good progress that they were no longer deemed to have PTSD by the end of a 60-session course in a hyperbaric oxygen chamber




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 23, 2022)

CUT THE CROP: Israeli Startup Reduces Wasteful Herbicide Use | United with Israel
					

Greeneye's use artificial intelligence to save farmers produce, time and money is already taking root in the U.S.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 24, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Company is Revolutionizing Farming in the Middle East | United with Israel
					

Using eco-friendly technology and Israeli-based company may have the key to fighting food shortages around the world.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 25, 2022)

Israeli Company Turns Smartphones into Brain Monitors | United with Israel
					

Mon4t’s technology makes use of a smartphone’s built-in sensors to closely monitor brain conditions from the comfort of a patient’s home.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 28, 2022)

No surprise here.








						WATCH: United Hatzalah Brings Critical Aid to Refugees Fleeing Ukraine | United with Israel
					

Israeli volunteers are providing relief to Ukrainian refugees arriving in Moldova.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 2, 2022)

Israeli Doctors, Nurses to Help Ukrainian Refugees in Poland: ‘The Situation Is Grave’
					

Medical staff work at the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) ward at Hadassah Ein Kerem Hospital, in Jerusalem January 31, 2022. REUTERS/Ronen …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 3, 2022)

I suppose the Pali supporters won't be too happy about this one by Israel.









						An Israeli Virtual Hospital is Caring for Ukrainian Refugees | United with Israel
					

The Sheba Medical Center set up a telemedicine facility in Moldova for on-the-spot examinations, tests and analysis.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 3, 2022)

Hebrew U. Team Discovered How Plants Make Aerial Roots
					

Just Look Up!




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 6, 2022)

100 tons of humanitarian aid en route from Israel to Ukraine
					

Three flights Monday evening and Tuesday carry medical supplies, systems that provide potable water, and winter gear




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 7, 2022)

https://www.thejc.com/news/world/student-from-gaza-among-hundreds-of-arabs-fleeing-ukraine-war-with-help-from-israel-7EBeGG57nzV3suvHrvongP


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 8, 2022)

400 Ukrainian refugees arrive in Israel, interior minister warns of surge
					

Three flights carrying more than 400 Ukrainian refugees arrived in Israel on Sunday following Russia's invasion of the country.




					www.upi.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 11, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Startup Provides Women’s Healthcare to Ukraine | United with Israel
					

A women's health startup uses revolutionary technology to help Ukrainian women fleeing war.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 14, 2022)

https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/humanitarian-missions/the-idf-s-humanitarian-aid-through-the-years/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 15, 2022)

Daring Mission: Israeli Medic Saves 2 Newborns in War-Torn Ukraine | United with Israel
					

Two infants born to surrogates in Ukraine couldn’t get to their intended parents in Israel until United Hatzalah volunteers stepped in.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 15, 2022)

16 Tons of Humanitarian Aid Sent From Israel to Ukrainian Refugees in Moldova
					

Humanitarian aid and medical supplies airlifted from Israel to help Ukrainian refugees being offloaded in Moldova on March 15, 2022. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 16, 2022)

Three Ukrainian Women Airlifted to Israel for Emergency Medical Treatment
					

Shaare Zedek Medical Center in Jerusalem. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – Three women who were wounded in the Ukrainian war …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 18, 2022)

Israeli Leader Emerges as Mediator in Russia-Ukraine War | United with Israel
					

As one of the few world leaders to speak regularly to both sides, Bennett provides a rare glimmer of hope for ending the war.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 18, 2022)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/03/18/all-proceeds-of-israeli-heavy-metal-festival-to-benefit-ukraine/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 20, 2022)

Israel start ups benefiting USA & the world.








						The Israeli technological Eco-system | Deloitte Israel
					

We are lucky to be sitting in one of the hottest hubs for innovation and technology in the world, and our goal is to scale up the local ecosystem globally within Deloitte and to our global clients.




					www2.deloitte.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 23, 2022)

Israeli Medical Clowns Mend Ukrainian Refugees’ Broken Spirits | United with Israel
					

Clowns bring much-needed moments of levity and calm to Ukrainian refugees in seven shelters in Moldova.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 25, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli ‘Ninja Mom’ Swoops in to Help Ukrainians | United with Israel
					

While all moms deserve to be called “superwoman,” one Israeli mother has actually taken to the skies to help others, like a real-life superhero.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 25, 2022)

Israeli Startup Brings Life-Saving Cervical Scans to Ukrainian Women Under Fire
					

Illumygin offers free examinations for women in the Arab city of Qalansuwa in northern, Israel as part of its “scan …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 25, 2022)

Volvo USA Uses Israeli AI Tech To Run Vehicle Inspections In Seconds
					

The carmaker giant will implement automated UVeye camera-based inspection systems at US dealerships on the East Coast.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 27, 2022)

Israeli Knesset Members Make First Official Visit to Indonesia | United with Israel
					

'We smashed another glass ceiling.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 28, 2022)

Hatzalah Saves Ukrainian Refugee in Serious Condition after a Month without Medication
					

The man reached the border with his family and was being carried on a stretcher.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## surada (Mar 28, 2022)

watchingfromafar said:


> Israel: Helping To Make A Better World​.,
> .,
> .,
> ,.
> ...


There's also the memory of the Yemeni orphans who disappeared in Israel.                 Yemenite Children Affair - Wikipedia


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 28, 2022)

Healing strangers in the midst of a war zone - ISRAEL21c
					

Israeli field hospital treating civilians in Ukraine is ‘a landmark in the history of Israeli aid overseas.’




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 28, 2022)

Clowns help mend the broken spirits of Ukrainian refugees - ISRAEL21c
					

Israeli medical clowns are bringing a much-needed moment of levity and calm to Ukrainian refugees in seven shelters in Moldova.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 28, 2022)

Israelis Discover Kids Misdiagnosed with ADHD Due to This Syndrome | United with Israel
					

Persistent post-concussion syndrome is misdiagnosed as ADHD or depression, preventing children from receiving appropriate treatment.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 29, 2022)

unitedwithisrael.org/eye-opening-breakthrough-israeli-doctors-implant-worlds-thinnest-artificial-cornea


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 1, 2022)

Israeli Investor Erel Margalit Visits Bahrain To Talk Innovation, Fintech
					

'Technology and innovation are becoming the number one bridge for Israel in the region for diplomacy,' Margalit said.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 3, 2022)

Doctors in Israel reconstruct severed ear in unique surgery
					

Plastic surgeons at Shaare Zedek Medical Center able to restore a patient's upper ear, lost in a workplace accident




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 5, 2022)

Israel Donates Water-Filtration Systems to Typhoon-Hit Philippines
					

Damage caused by typhoon “Rai” in the Philippines in 2021. Photo: Reuters. The Israeli embassy in the Philippines facilitated the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 5, 2022)

Israeli Nanodrug ‘Attacks Cancer Twice’ by Boosting Chemotherapy Effects and Immune System | United with Israel
					

'It increases the sensitivity of cancer cells resistant to chemotherapy, while also reinvigorating immune cells.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 10, 2022)

Israeli Exports in 2021 Reach an All-Time High | United with Israel
					

Israeli exports jumped to about $140 billion in 2021, an increase of close to 20% compared to about $114.3 billion in 2020.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Failzero (Apr 10, 2022)

I get Gun Parts & Gear from Israel ( Doing my part)


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 10, 2022)

Israel’s Field Hospital in Ukraine Using Virtual Reality to Treat Refugees
					

Staff at Israel’s Kochav Meir field hospital in Ukraine treating a child. Photo: Israeli Foreign Ministry CTech – A small …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 11, 2022)

Israeli Inventions That Changed the World
					

Culture Trip explores Israel's homegrown developments that are making an impact on a global scale.




					theculturetrip.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 14, 2022)

Israel Evacuates Ukrainian Boy for Eyesight-Saving Treatment | United with Israel
					

Israel helps seven-year-old Ukrainian boy evacuate for eyesight-saving treatment at Tel Aviv hospital.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 17, 2022)

Israelis Fly to Ethiopia to Battle Humanitarian Crisis | United with Israel
					

'Humanitarian aid has no color,' said Ethiopian-born Israeli parliamentarian Gadi Yevarkan.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 18, 2022)

The Israeli Alchemists Turning Waste Into Reusable Plastic
					

Plastic bottles gathered for recycling. Photo: Celinebj / Wikimedia Commons CTech – From volunteering apps that connect people with nonprofits, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 18, 2022)

Israeli Artificial Intelligence Boosts IVF Success | United with Israel
					

Tel Aviv startup's algorithms outperform current FDA-approved systems for embryo selection.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 19, 2022)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/04/19/ukrainian-boy-suffering-from-mysterious-illness-treated-in-tel-aviv/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 21, 2022)

Breezometer Tracking Tech Can Prevent Hazardous Effects Of New Mexico Wildfires
					

Breezometer's Wildfire Tracker delivers alerts and updates of current and impending wildfires, using satellite imagery and sensor data.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 23, 2022)

WATCH: How Israel Protects Religious Freedom for All | United with Israel
					

While antisemitism and incitement has produced a wave of terror attacks targeting Jews, Israel still protects the religious freedom of all who wish to worship peacefully.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 26, 2022)

Israeli Startup Pioneers Lab-Grown Blood, Could Eliminate Need for Donations | United with Israel
					

If RedC Biotech is successful, hospitals will no longer depend on blood donations but will be able to buy blood on-demand as a pharmaceutical product.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 27, 2022)

Israel Made the World’s First AI Stethoscope and it Just Got FDA Approval | United with Israel
					

Sanolla’s VoqX can hear infrasound acoustic waves which, when analyzed by artificial intelligence algorithms, can give lifesaving diagnostic insights.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 29, 2022)

Israeli Scientists Reform Coral Reefs With New 3D Printing Method
					

Researchers from 4 Israeli universities develop 3D printing method that may curb reef devastation plaguing global coral ecosystems.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 2, 2022)

6,000 Patients in 6 Weeks: Israeli Hospital in Ukraine Critical to War Effort | United with Israel
					

More than 6,000 civilians were treated, 40 surgeries performed, 21,000 lab tests and 800 diagnostic images analyzed.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 2, 2022)

Israeli innovation: A glimpse into the future of surgical robotics
					

Memic Innovative Surgery’s CEO Dvir Cohen gives an inside look at the medical robotics industry, and where it may be headed.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 3, 2022)

Israeli Smart Thermometer Checks Heart, Lungs, Blood Oxygen | United with Israel
					

OmnySense is upgrading the simple thermometer found in nearly every home to track vital health parameters with ease.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (May 4, 2022)

6,000 Patients in 6 Weeks: Israeli Hospital in Ukraine Critical to War Effort | United with Israel
					

More than 6,000 civilians were treated, 40 surgeries performed, 21,000 lab tests and 800 diagnostic images analyzed.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 5, 2022)

Israel's Paratrek Designed A Wheelchair To Make Hiking 'Accessible For All'
					

A unique wheelchair developed for rough terrain gave riders who weren't able to walk the chance to join an annual high school hiking trip.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (May 6, 2022)

Israeli Startup to Launch World’s Largest Cow-Free Dairy Facility | United with Israel
					

Rehovot-based Remilk to open site in Denmark to produce animal-free milk products.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (May 7, 2022)

Israeli Smart Thermometer Checks Heart, Lungs, Blood Oxygen | United with Israel
					

OmnySense is upgrading the simple thermometer found in nearly every home to track vital health parameters with ease.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 10, 2022)

New blood test device saves chemo patients time and energy - ISRAEL21c
					

PixCell Medical’s HemoScreen performs a CBC in five minutes, enabling infection-vulnerable patients to spend less time in the clinic environment.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 10, 2022)

5 smart solutions for saving water lost through leakage - ISRAEL21c
					

Detecting and fixing leaks in water pipes is critical as water becomes a scarce resource.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (May 10, 2022)

I don't suppose this will set well with Palestinians.  Israel & Arabs, benefiting each other in friendship & peace in the Middle East.









						Saudi Arabia to Invest Millions in Israeli Startups: Report | United with Israel
					

This is the first known investment by the Saudi Public Investment Fund in Israeli businesses and represents a significant step in the Mideast states' relations.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 11, 2022)

Israelis Send Water-From-Air Invention to Refugees in War-Torn Arab Country | United with Israel
					

Watergen’s devices are deployed in more than 80 countries around the world.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Hollie (May 11, 2022)

Can you say "apartheid"?









						Israel Swears in First Arab Muslim Supreme Court Judge
					

Israel on Tuesday swore in the first Arab Muslim to serve as in the country's highest court as a Supreme Court justice.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 11, 2022)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/05/11/israel-is-world-leader-in-percentage-of-citizens-working-in-high-tech/


----------



## MJB12741 (May 14, 2022)

How Israel is redefining foreign aid for the 21st century - UW Stroum Center for Jewish Studies
					

Graduate Fellow Sam Gordon argues that Israel's education-based approach to foreign aid is uniquely well-suited to the demands of the 21st century.




					jewishstudies.washington.edu


----------



## MJB12741 (May 15, 2022)

Bravo Israel.








						Celebrating a decade of life-changing Israeli inventions
					

From Waze to cancer-busting nano-ghost cells and 3-D printed hearts, The Times of Israel takes a dive into tech that helps us get where we're going and keeps us safe and healthy




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (May 15, 2022)

Ukrainian refugee kids get smart classrooms to continue studies - ISRAEL21c
					

Internet-ready classrooms in neighboring countries allow students fleeing the war to continue learning with their own classmates and teachers.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (May 15, 2022)

Israeli Startup Develops Nasal Spray With Psychedelic Drugs For PTSD Treatment
					

Madrigal Mental Care’s nanotechnology enables nose-to-brain delivery of nanoparticles with psychedelic molecules for the treatment of PTSD.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (May 15, 2022)

Israel's Hello Heart Raises $70M For Heart Management Solution
					

The Israeli startup developed an FDA-cleared blood pressure monitor and app that allows people to track blood pressure and more with AI tech.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 16, 2022)

Israeli Startup Produces Low-Cost Multifocal Glasses in Minutes | United with Israel
					

New Israeli technology brings 3D printing to spectacles, dramatically lowering costs and wait time.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (May 17, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Startups are Saving the Planet One Dress at a Time | United with Israel
					

Israelis are developing climate-friendly designs to transform fashion  into a more sustainable industry.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (May 17, 2022)

Israeli Startup Produces Low-Cost Multifocal Glasses in Minutes | United with Israel
					

New Israeli technology brings 3D printing to spectacles, dramatically lowering costs and wait time.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 18, 2022)

Israel Delivers Helmets, Vests to Emergency and Civilian Groups in Ukraine
					

Rescuers work at a site of a warehouse storing products burned after shelling, as Russia’s attack on Ukraine continues, in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (May 19, 2022)

Foreign investment pouring into Israel.








						WATCH: How Israel Became a Giant in the Automotive Industry | United with Israel
					

How did such a tiny nation get so big in the automotive industry?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 19, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Eurovision Campaign Working To Save the Planet | United with Israel
					

Vegan Friendly Israel launched an innovative and entertaining awareness campaign that has the world buzzing.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 19, 2022)

Israel to Airlift Injured Ukrainians for Medical Treatment, Send More Medicine
					

Doctors at Israel’s ‘Kochav Meir’ field hospital in western Ukraine check patient x-rays against the morning daylight. Photo: Naama Frank …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 20, 2022)

6 Israeli Companies Utilizing Tech To Save The Bees
					

NoCamels looks at Israeli firms and startups using innovation to help save the bees and through them, the global food supply.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (May 22, 2022)

Good News Israel! A Biopsy in 2 Minutes, 3 Mothers Saved, and More! | United with Israel
					

Israel’s Imagene AI develops fast AI-based cancer diagnostics, volunteer EMTs from Israel’s United Hatzalah saved three Israelis, doctors fix hole in preemie's heart, and much more!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (May 23, 2022)

Israel to Airlift Injured Ukrainians for Medical Treatment, Send More Medicine | United with Israel
					

Officials also discussed aiding children with cancer and providing treatment for injured Ukrainian soldiers.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 24, 2022)

Israeli Researchers Find Experimental Drug Effective Against Alzheimer’s, Autism and Schizophrenia | United with Israel
					

Encouraging results may lead to effective treatments for a range of rare syndromes that impair brain functions.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (May 26, 2022)

Israeli Inventions That Changed the World
					

Culture Trip explores Israel's homegrown developments that are making an impact on a global scale.




					theculturetrip.com


----------



## Mindful (May 26, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (May 29, 2022)

Top Israeli Startups To Watch in 2022
					

Israel is commonly seen as the blueprint for a world-leading startup ecosystem, with numerous top startups emerging each year. Currently, it is estimated




					startupstash.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 1, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Signs Historic Free Trade Deal with UAE! | United with Israel
					

Israel and the United Arab Emirates signed a free trade agreement on Tuesday, Israel's first with an Arab state.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 7, 2022)

Israel’s Water-from-Air Tech Helps Syrian Refugees | United with Israel
					

The first unit, installed last month, provides fresh drinking water to 500 internally displaced people per day. A second unit will soon be installed.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 12, 2022)

Spanish-Israeli team finds mechanism to make blood cancer cells harmless
					

In cancer, healthy cells turn into malignant ones with very different characteristics, such as the ability to divide in an uncontrolled manner.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 13, 2022)

Groundbreaking treatment for HIV/AIDS developed by Israeli research team
					

The technology is based on a bacterial immune system against viruses, with the bacteria using the CRISPR systems as a molecular search engine, locating viral sequences and disabling them.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 14, 2022)

This Israeli Startup Speeds Up Diagnoses of Autoimmune Diseases | United with Israel
					

'The symptoms of different autoimmune diseases overlap, which makes them especially challenging to diagnose.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 16, 2022)

LED It Flow: SoLED Provides Innovative Approach To Water Disinfection
					

SoLED, developed by scientists at Tel Aviv University, is a small and portable UV-LED water purification device that filters out bacteria.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 16, 2022)

Israeli Company Produces Donor-Less Blood In Lab To Alleviate Shortages
					

RedC Biotech develops universal red blood cells in a lab that can then be employed by patients without the need for a blood donor.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 16, 2022)

Solving the World’s Water Crisis: What Can We Do? Public - ISRAEL21c
					






					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 16, 2022)

How one tiny Israeli aid organization changed an island - ISRAEL21c
					

For Puerto Ricans, the unexpected arrival of an Israeli aid group in the wake of Hurricane Maria has transformed their lives. ISRAEL21c flew there to find out why.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 16, 2022)

Here’s how to water your plants just twice a year - ISRAEL21c
					

A new alternative to soil from TomGrow self-waters indoor plants and delivers all the nutrients needed for six months.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 18, 2022)

This Israeli Startup Speeds Up Diagnoses of Autoimmune Diseases | United with Israel
					

'The symptoms of different autoimmune diseases overlap, which makes them especially challenging to diagnose.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 18, 2022)

Farmers abuzz as Israeli researchers unveil world’s first insect radar
					

First-of-its-kind gadget can accurately detect the size and direction of insect swarms to help save crops.




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 19, 2022)

Israeli Company Takes Aim at America’s Baby Formula Shortage | United with Israel
					

'These are for premature babies and infants dealing with food allergies and sensitivities,' said MyOr co-founder and chief technology officer Michael Brandwein.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 20, 2022)

Israel Signs Trade-Tech Agreement with This US State | United with Israel
					

'It’s going to make a big difference in the future of mobility and how we can improve our supply chains,' said Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 21, 2022)

Italy scouts for Israeli water tech as drought concerns mount
					

Largest delegation of Italian water utility companies wraps up visit to Tel Aviv and Jerusalem to learn from Israel's water successes




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## surada (Jun 21, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You are proof that mentally ill people omit context.



You have a point.  Taking the West Bank, Shayba farms, Golan heights and East Jerusalem provide context and provocation.
 Read Moishe Dayan and martin Van Cleveld.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 21, 2022)

surada said:


> You have a point.  Taking the West Bank, Shayba farms, Golan heights and East Jerusalem provide context and provocation.
> Read Moishe Dayan and martin Van Cleveld.


Read my middle finger.
You have never addressed the fact that Jordan has had almost 2,000,000 West Bank Jordanians in a Refugee Camp because you’re a lying piece of shit.


----------



## surada (Jun 21, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Read my middle finger.
> You have never addressed the fact that Jordan has had almost 2,000,000 West Bank Jordanians in a Refugee Camp because you’re a lying piece of shit.



They dream of returning to their ancestral homes.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 21, 2022)

surada said:


> They dream of returning to their ancestral homes.


Jordan pays Israel to keep WBJs out of Jordan you lying piece of shit.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 21, 2022)

Desert farming in the Negev, Israel









						6 Israeli Companies Helping The World Combat Desertification and Drought
					

Ahead of the world day to address drought and desertification challenges, NoCamels highlights 6 companies working to tackle water shortage.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 22, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Jordan pays Israel to keep WBJs out of Jordan you lying piece of shit.


So true.  After the 67 war Israel offered to return the West Bank back to Jordan & Jordan refused so they could dump their Palestinians on Israel to deal with.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 24, 2022)

Israel flies fire brigade, rescue experts to assist in Cyprus fires
					

The delegation was transported using Air Force planes that enabled the transportation of equipment and personnel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 24, 2022)

UAE, Israel join hands to back Dh540m healthcare project in Ghana
					

Project includes construction of four hospitals and a central medical storage facility




					gulfnews.com


----------



## surada (Jun 24, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Jordan pays Israel to keep WBJs out of Jordan you lying piece of shit.



They were given a homeland in 1948. They should take their grievance to the Zionists.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 24, 2022)

surada said:


> They were given a homeland in 1948. They should take their grievance to the Zionists.


Here is the thread you seem to have lost sight of.  





__





						The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
					

This thread was created in order to attempt to fix the significant derailment of another thread without having to delete posts.  The topic of this thread is one that comes up with regularity in IP, and is also a frequent derailer of active threads so it will now have a thread of it's own which...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Do not post here about the creation of Israel.


----------



## surada (Jun 24, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Here is the thread you seem to have lost sight of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't you follow the discussion?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 24, 2022)

surada said:


> Can't you follow the discussion?


What is this thread about?  Are you discussing anything about what the topic is about?

How is what you and Independent are discussing about "Israel: Helping to make a better world? "

I am seeing nothing on that.  Just your usual saying about Israel which has what to do with this thread?

"
You have a point. Taking the West Bank, Shayba farms, Golan heights and East Jerusalem provide context and provocation.
Read Moishe Dayan and martin Van Cleveld."

"They dream of returning to their ancestral homes."

"There's also the memory of the Yemeni orphans who disappeared in Israel.  Yemenite Children Affair - Wikipedia"


Exactly how far back in the pages does this conversation goes back which has nothing to do with  "Israel: Helping to make a better world".  On which page?

I see that you suddenly answered a post on page 12, from page 1 to Indeependent's answer to Watching From Afar poster.  And it sadly continues, every now and then, bringing the history of how Israel was created, etc, etc.

So, what discussion exactly is going on separate from what I posted above, which has any business to be discussed on this thread?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 24, 2022)

Israeli Firefighters Battle Massive Blazes in Cyprus | United with Israel
					

Israel, Cyprus, and Greece have signed a cooperation agreement in 2016 to build a wide-ranging system of emergency cooperation between the countries, including firefighting and handling of natural disasters.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 24, 2022)

5 Innovative Startups Disrupting The Mobile App Space At Israel Mobile Summit
					

The Israel Mobile Summit returned to Expo Tel Aviv after two years; NoCamels highlights 5 mobile app startups exhibiting at the conference.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 26, 2022)

Israel to Send Afghanistan Medical Supplies After Devastating Quake | United with Israel
					

IsraAID will help distribute essential medical and relief supplies, such as bandages, sterile syringes, gauze, suture kits, tourniquets, painkillers and antibiotics.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 26, 2022)

NanoLock Secures Industrial Machines From Disastrous Cyber Attacks
					

NanoLock's protection solution is embedded into industrial machines to thwart attempts to destroy connected device systems.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 26, 2022)

Israeli Startup Empathy Helps Bereaved Deal With Death Through Tech
					

Empathy developed a platform to help families handle the financial, legal, emotional, and logistical challenges of dealing with death.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 26, 2022)

Tnuva To Launch R&D Center Dedicated To Alternative Protein
					

As more people move away from animal-based products, Israel's largest food manufacturer Tnuva will establish a center dedicated to alternative protein.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 26, 2022)

Israeli Scientists Grow Sperm On A Microchip
					

A research group led by Ben-Gurion University of the Negev produced an innovative system to create sperm on a microchip in the lab.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 26, 2022)

Sugar replacement startup wins global award - ISRAEL21c
					

Israel-based Amai Proteins is global winner of Extreme Tech Challenge; founder pitched the company to Bill Gates and other prominent judges.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 26, 2022)

Forming a team of academics to fight climate change - ISRAEL21c
					

36 Israeli students focusing their PhD dissertations on climate change will receive KKL-JNF scholarships for two years to support their research.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 26, 2022)

Israeli scientists discover how to make elderly human skin young again
					

After 20 years of research, Haifa scientists claim to have found the way to make elderly human skin young again – in lab rodents.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 27, 2022)

Israel to Send Afghanistan Medical Supplies After Devastating Quake | United with Israel
					

IsraAID will help distribute essential medical and relief supplies, such as bandages, sterile syringes, gauze, suture kits, tourniquets, painkillers and antibiotics.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 28, 2022)

Israel to be 1st in world to pipe desalinated water into a natural lake, the Galilee
					

Underground channel set to start operating in spring; Sea of Galilee expert says tests indicate more pros than cons, but full effect on ecosystems will only emerge with monitoring




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 29, 2022)

Israeli Startups Use Scent to Detect Disease | United with Israel
					

Scientists and entrepreneurs are increasingly turning to scent to help detect disease, boost memory, entertain, and protect people from food allergies.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 30, 2022)

Israel Helps Solve the World’s Severe Pesticide Problem | United with Israel
					

Strategies such as ‘good’ viruses and targeted antibodies can keep wheat, corn, soybeans, rice and other staple crops protected without harm to the environment or people.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 1, 2022)

Israeli Researchers Use Breakthrough Tech To Treat Prostate Cancer For First Time
					

Patient, 60, is given alpha-radiation to target the tumor without harming healthy tissue in ‘historical’ procedure




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 1, 2022)

Israeli Startup Halts Sugar Craving with Ancient Herb in Gum | United with Israel
					

Tiny amounts of an Indian bitter herb block taste receptors for two hours, says Israeli startup.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 3, 2022)

Israelis Train Future Farmers of Asia and Africa | United with Israel
					

Arava International Center for Agricultural Training has trained 20,000 students from 16 countries in methods that raise their yield and their income.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 3, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Woman Creates Solution for Plastic Waste | United with Israel
					

Meet the Israeli entrepreneur who is fighting to save our planet one decomposable plastic bag at a time.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 4, 2022)

Israeli Startups Invent Cheaper, Lighter Batteries for Electric Vehicles | United with Israel
					

Addionics and Blitz Motors plan to transform delivery scooters with a battery that improves performance and lowers cost.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 4, 2022)

Israel Helps Fight Locust Infestation on European Island | United with Israel
					

The State of Israel is considered a global expert at dealing with such infestations.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 4, 2022)

Israeli Scientists Invent Space-Age Diagnosis Method | United with Israel
					

The researchers proved that the CRISPR-Cas can be used to precisely and reliably identify viruses and bacteria infecting crew members during space missions.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 5, 2022)

Israeli Startup Halts Sugar Craving with Ancient Herb in Gum | United with Israel
					

Tiny amounts of an Indian bitter herb block taste receptors for two hours, says Israeli startup.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 5, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Woman is Fighting to Save the Planet | United with Israel
					

Meet the Israeli entrepreneur who is fighting to save our planet one decomposable plastic bag at a time.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 6, 2022)

Israelis Train Future Farmers of Asia and Africa | United with Israel
					

Arava International Center for Agricultural Training has trained 20,000 students from 16 countries in methods that raise their yield and their income.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 7, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Hospital Revolutionizes Health Care! | United with Israel
					

With its partner, ARC Innovation Center, Sheba is leading the digital healthcare revolution with its virtual reality health clinic which also enables startups to develop new medical technologies.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 8, 2022)

Israeli Scientists Discover the Younger We Feel, the Better We Heal | United with Israel
					

Study: Even in old age, feeling young can decrease the chances of developing physical disability and morbidity after a stroke or fracture.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 9, 2022)

https://www.thejc.com/news/israel/wimbledon-strawberries-grown-using-israeli-tech-4flBcKf71ZmwvFfgu3T0n0


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 9, 2022)

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/07/08/israeli-doctors-save-life-of-kenyan-toddler-with-heart-defect/


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 10, 2022)

Israel's foreign aid to world countries.


			https://www.econstor.eu/bitstream/10419/137779/1/v02-i08-a08-BF02930529.pdf


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

Kit lets ill astronauts self-diagnose while in outer space - ISRAEL21c
					

No trained personnel or complicated equipment is needed to perform test identifying viruses and bacteria infecting space crew.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

Israeli tech supports novel UK carbon sequestering project - ISRAEL21c
					

Healthier yields generated by drip-irrigation system from Netafim directly increases carbon storage.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

Solving the World’s Water Crisis: What Can We Do? Public - ISRAEL21c
					






					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

How Military Intelligence Is Helping Doctors Combat Patient-Data Overload
					

Two-minute AI profile saves physician from time-consuming trawl through a stack of patients' medical records




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

New cancer treatment fools the immune system to attack - ISRAEL21c
					

NeoTX, whose team includes several Nobel laureates, is testing a cancer-fighting approach that uses bacteria to bait the immune system into an attack.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

Why Israel is driving mobility innovation in Michigan - ISRAEL21c
					

Chief mobility officer of Michigan, the heart of the US automotive industry, says Israeli companies are reinventing transportation infrastructure.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

New technology can heat and cool your house using nothing but air - ISRAEL21c
					

With energy prices rising rapidly, a new startup could have the answer - technology that harnesses energy from fluctuations in humidity to cool and heat buildings at half the current price.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

How Mother’s Milk Inspired The Newest Superfood
					

This Israeli food tech startup finds the same nutritional ingredients in nature that are also found in breast milk.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

Out Of This World - Helmet That Reads Your Mind
					

Brain.space headset uses sensors to measure brain activity and knows if you're happy, sad, engaged or confused




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 10, 2022)

Israel donates consignment of medical equipment to Moldova
					






					www.moldpres.md


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 11, 2022)

Israeli study: Chemical heals wounds twice as fast, could be antibiotic alternative
					

Researchers say ointment could become standard medication, but long path ahead; chemical ‘jams’ communication between bacteria at injury site, making healing easier




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 11, 2022)

WATCH: Brazil and Israel’s Extraordinary Friendship! | United with Israel
					

Brazil and Israel are developing closer ties. Learn about their remarkable friendship!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 12, 2022)

WOW!  Check this out.








						BREAKTHROUGH: Israeli Treatment Takes Out Tumors with Immunotherapy! | United with Israel
					

Israeli startup NeoTX may have cracked the code of how to trick the immune system into delivering a stronger response to tumors.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 13, 2022)

Survey hails Jewish, Israeli aid groups’ Ukraine war response
					

Report by the OLAM umbrella group finds organizations worked well together during the crisis; interviewees express discomfort at prioritizing Jews, found amateurs got in the way




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 14, 2022)

Israel, India, US, UAE unveil joint food security, energy projects at virtual summit
					

Leaders announce $2 billion UAE investment for food parks in India that'll use Israeli, US private sector expertise, similar cooperation for renewable energy project in India




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 14, 2022)

Israeli Researchers Lead Team That Finds Two New Planets
					

Team from Tel Aviv University uses AI to detect new worlds that are more than 600 light years away from Earth




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 14, 2022)

Has Anyone Noticed that Israel is Becoming a Country Serving Humanity?
					

Israeli innovators are so busy solving problems that make the world a better place they’re oblivious to the fact that much of the world hasn’t noticed.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 15, 2022)

Israelis Discover 4 Spices May Help Weight Loss | United with Israel
					

Nutritionists examine the efficacy and safety of cinnamon, capsaicin, black pepper and curcumin for weight reduction.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

'Almost Bulletproof': Smartphone Case Offers Serious Protection From Hackers
					

Hardware solution physically blocks cybercriminals from accessing smartphone's camera, microphone GPS and more




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

Turning an arid desert into an unexpected breadbasket - ISRAEL21c
					

How did the Arava, a punishingly hot and arid desert, become one of Israel’s breadbaskets? It’s a story of determination and thinking outside the box.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 16, 2022)

6 Israeli Companies Helping The World Combat Desertification and Drought
					

Ahead of the world day to address drought and desertification challenges, NoCamels highlights 6 companies working to tackle water shortage.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 16, 2022)

Meet the new and improved Israeli irrigation system
					

The Agriculture Ministry has launched the smart system for calculating irrigation indices, which will lead to accuracy and efficiency in wine vineyards.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 16, 2022)

Former soldiers renovate schools in Tanzanian village - ISRAEL21c
					

Ex-officers from the Israel Defense Force renovate schools and build water infrastructure to make a better life for African villagers.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 16, 2022)

New technology can heat and cool your house using nothing but air - ISRAEL21c
					

With energy prices rising rapidly, a new startup could have the answer - technology that harnesses energy from fluctuations in humidity to cool and heat buildings at half the current price.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 16, 2022)

Turning an arid desert into an unexpected breadbasket - ISRAEL21c
					

How did the Arava, a punishingly hot and arid desert, become one of Israel’s breadbaskets? It’s a story of determination and thinking outside the box.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 17, 2022)

Israeli Military Tech Helps US Doctors Treat Patients | United with Israel
					

Navina helps doctors spend more time with patients and less time on the computer.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 17, 2022)

4 Israeli inventions feature in TIME magazine’s 100 Best Inventions for 2021
					

OrCam’s reading device, ElectReon's 'smart road' tech, a sensor for farming and security drones all make the list




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 17, 2022)

Early diagnosis of Parkinson’s may soon be possible - ISRAEL21c
					

New qMRI analytic method from Hebrew University reveals cellular changes in the microstructures of the brain area affected by Parkinson's disease.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 17, 2022)

A neat alternative to tracking retail inventory by hand - ISRAEL21c
					

Supplyve gives small independent retailers the technological tools to take control of their supply chains without spreadsheets.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 17, 2022)

Startup Nation Is Leading Hi-Tech Revolution In Women's Health
					

Over 100 Israeli companies are currently developing FemTech solutions that offer women more control and more freedom




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 17, 2022)

News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com
				




Israel is setting up the world’s first research and development center of its kind for quantum computing.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 18, 2022)

Incredible!  No other country has done so much for the world in so little time.








						A Timeline of 72 Years of Israeli Achievement - ISRAEL21c
					

Join us on a fascinating journey through the last 72 years to discover how Israel has become one of the most creative and innovative countries in the world.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 19, 2022)

Israelis Discover How Corals Lure Prey with Powerful Glow | United with Israel
					

Tel Aviv University scientists showed that the function of the corals’ fluorescence is actually to serve as a lure for prey.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 19, 2022)

American-Israeli Played Key Role in NASA’s New Telescope | United with Israel
					

'This just further confirms my deeply held belief that the universe is a beautiful, amazing thing,' says Michael Kaplan.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2022)

Lifesaving Israeli Device Tells Parents Why Babies Cry | United with Israel
					

A new Israeli device uses artificial intelligence to determine why a baby is crying and communicates the information to parents via their smartphones.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2022)

Top Israeli Innovations Fighting Climate Change Around the World
					

The Start-Up Nation is Tackling Global Warming!Did you know Israel is a world leader in creating new tech that’s fighting climate change aro



					blog.judaicawebstore.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 20, 2022)

Universal Antiviral Drug is Being Developed in Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

ViroBlock’s drug platform generates drugs targeting proteins common to Covid-19, Zika, West Nile and hepatitis and their variants.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 21, 2022)

WOW!  








						WATCH: Israeli-Made Flying Cars Coming to a Sky Near You | United with Israel
					

Watch and learn about this incredible Israeli innovation and when these flying cars are expected to be cleared for takeoff!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 22, 2022)

Ukrainian professionals turn to Israel for help in treating mental trauma
					

A history of treating victims of wars and the Holocaust has provided Israelis with extensive experience in handling psychological suffering




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 22, 2022)

Lifesaving Israeli Device Tells Parents Why Babies Cry | United with Israel
					

A new Israeli device uses artificial intelligence to determine why a baby is crying and communicates the information to parents via their smartphones.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 23, 2022)

Israeli Startup to Make 2022 World Cup Deaf-Accessible
					

General Views of the Lusail Stadium – Lusail, Qatar, March 28, 2022. General view inside the Lusail Stadium, the venue …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

22-Year-Old Israeli Transforms Volunteering in 20 Countries | United with Israel
					

May Piamenta has developed a mobile app that is now helping companies in 20 countries enable employees to participate in meaningful volunteer activities.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

Israeli Tech to Help Build Futuristic Japan Cities | United with Israel
					

Israeli technology paves the way for next-generation smart city services such as autonomous driving and unmanned delivery.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 24, 2022)

6 Israeli Companies Helping The World Combat Desertification and Drought
					

Ahead of the world day to address drought and desertification challenges, NoCamels highlights 6 companies working to tackle water shortage.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 25, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Tourists Save Performer’s Life in Morocco | United with Israel
					

Two Israelis visiting Morocco saved a performer's life when his horse collapsed and almost crushed him.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 25, 2022)

Israel building leading-edge Quantum Computing Center - ISRAEL21c
					

The center will house a full-stack quantum computer on which to run direct computations and will provide R&D services to the innovation ecosystem.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 25, 2022)

Making the web accessible for all - ISRAEL21c
					

SenseIT emulates how people with disabilities use apps and websites, and suggests adjustments that can open them up to everyone, whatever their capabilities.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 25, 2022)

Researchers Finally Work Out Why Deep Sea Coral Glows In The Dark
					

Coral fluoresces to attract microscopic plankton as a snack, says Tel Aviv University team led by Dr. Or Ben-Zvi




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 25, 2022)

Labradors With A Nose For Cancer Are Saving Lives
					

It's training a dozen labradors to sniff out the first indications of breast, lung, colon, and prostate cancers from a single breath sample.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 25, 2022)

Chewing Gum That Makes Sugar Taste Like Sand
					

Ancient Indian herb in chewing gum can halt sweet food cravings almost instantly, and lasts for up to two hours, says Israeli startup




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2022)

Israelis Develop 2-Day Earthquake-Predicting Warning | United with Israel
					

The scientists say their method can forecast strong earthquakes up to 48 hours ahead with 80% accuracy.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2022)

Israeli Hospital Launches Virtual Clinic to Help Palestinians | United with Israel
					

'Politics remain outside the walls of the hospital and we will work to provide the best medical care we can to every person,' said Prof. Adi Leiba, head of the clinic.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 28, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Scientists Work to Cure Blood Cancer | United with Israel
					

Once again, Israeli medical research and innovation lead the fight against cancer!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 30, 2022)

Israel’s NeuraLight, NeuroSense Therapeutics Collaborate to Detect ALS Using AI
					

An MRI that is consistent with the diagnosis of ALS. Photo: Frank Gaillard via Wikimedia Commons. CTech – Israeli companies …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Israeli NGO Brings ‘Safe Water’ to Ukraine as Russian Forces Bomb Mykolaiv, Killing Grain Dealer
					

Oleksii Vadaturskyi, 74, owner of the major grain trading company Nibulon was killed during Russian shelling in Mykolaiv on Saturday night.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

Green Peace: How Israel and Its Neighbors Are Fighting to Save the Environment Together | Honest Reporting
					

With a climate crisis looming, it is heartening to see Israel and its regional neighbors setting aside their differences and working together.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 1, 2022)

Over-the-phone voice analysis detects atrial fibrillation - ISRAEL21c
					

An Israeli startup is using over-the-phone voice analysis to detect atrial fibrillation, a common heart condition that is hard to find on a standard screening ECG.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 1, 2022)

Future droughts could make wetlands behave like drylands - ISRAEL21c
					

Biological mechanisms of desert regions will be seen in global temperate zones due to climate change, say international group of scientists.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 1, 2022)

Chickpeas could be the secret to creamy dairy-free barista drinks - ISRAEL21c
					

Israeli plant protein startup introduces protein isolates customized for trendy dairy-alternative barista-style coffee drinks.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 1, 2022)

How Do You Keep Thousands Of Solar Panels Clean? Use A Drone
					

Israeli startup tackles the problem of dirty solar panels from the air, instead of deploying teams of workers




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 1, 2022)

Seeing The Unseen: How Photo AI Turns Night Into Day
					

First-ever software solution enhances low-light images from drones, endoscopes, surveillance cameras and more




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 1, 2022)

News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 1, 2022)

Matchmaker, 22, Behind A $13.5M Volunteering Phenomenon
					

May's two-year-old startup connects company volunteers with nonprofits that have opportunities for them too help




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 1, 2022)

Digital Check-In At Ichilov, The World's Most Advanced Hospital
					

Home-grown technology is streamlining patient arrivals at the enormous new 100-bed emergency room in Tel Aviv




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)

Israeli Mom Develops Plastic Alternative That Dissolves Safely in Water | United with Israel
					

91 percent of plastic does not get recycled at the end of its life -- and Sharon Barak is changing that equation.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 2, 2022)

Israel’s Resilience Inspires Ukraine, Says First Lady | United with Israel
					

“'t is not an exaggeration to say that Israel’s past experience inspires the citizens of Ukraine,' said Ukrainian First Lady Olena Zelenska.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 4, 2022)

Israel Is At The Forefront Of Medical Research - Check it Out
					

Israel isn't a country that watches others succeed without contributing. That is why it is brilliant when it comes to medical research.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 4, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Company Pays to Recycle Your Old Phone | United with Israel
					

An Israeli company has developed a machine that enables individuals to recycle their old cell phones and earn money in the process.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 4, 2022)

Life-Changing App Lets Deaf People Join The Conversation
					

Sign Now connects deaf people with sign language interpreters, and offers a variety of video call options to improve their accessibility.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 5, 2022)

Israel sends thousands of instant meals to refugees in Ukraine | World Israel News
					

Earlier this month, Israel sent equipment to emergency and civilian organizations in Ukraine, the second such shipment since Russia invaded the country.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 5, 2022)

Israel Launches New Economic Venture with Arab Country | United with Israel
					

The so-called Jordan Gateway is a 'breakthrough that will contribute greatly to developing and strengthening the region,' said Israel's prime minister




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 5, 2022)

Investments Skyrocket in Unique New Israeli Industry | United with Israel
					

Israel is considered a world leader in food tech and has seen the launch of over 50 local start-ups in the food substitutes sector.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 6, 2022)

Israeli scientists developing ‘precision’ viruses that kill bowel-harming bacteria
					

In peer-reviewed study, Weizmann researchers tout ‘silver bullet’ approach promising pinpointed suppression of disease-causing microbes in Crohn’s and ulcerative colitis patients




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)

Israeli Firm Pioneers 3D Imaging for Military, Rescue Teams to ‘See Through Walls’
					

An XLR40 Long Range device built by Israeli technology company Camero-Tech. Credit: Amir Beeri Seeing through walls and discovering what’s …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 8, 2022)

Cool Story: Israelis Invent Electricity-Free Air Conditioner | United with Israel
					

Israeli startup Green Kinoko patented a nitrogen AC unit that requires no electricity.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 8, 2022)

Israel’s StemRad gears up for major demo of anti-radiation suit on NASA’s Artemis I
					

Company to test protective qualities of AstroRad vest on humanoid mannequin aboard Orion spacecraft, set for launch later this month




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 8, 2022)

Startup harvests hydrogen from local nonrecyclable trash - ISRAEL21c
					

Trash destined for landfill can instead yield enough hydrogen gas to replace five and a half barrels of crude oil.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 8, 2022)

Cool Story: Israelis Invent Electricity-Free Air Conditioner | United with Israel
					

Israeli startup Green Kinoko patented a nitrogen AC unit that requires no electricity.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 8, 2022)

Sea-wave electricity plant heads to Port of Los Angeles - ISRAEL21c
					

Installation at Gibraltar is on its way to AltaSea ecofriendly business center at Port of Los Angeles, set to arrive in September 2022.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 8, 2022)

Scientists warn: Don’t get silicone breast implants - ISRAEL21c
					

Israeli researchers say silicone breast implants can cause an autoimmune/inflammatory syndrome and should be avoided.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 8, 2022)

How Israel plans to use innovation to combat heatwaves - ISRAEL21c
					

The devastating effects of climate change are forcing nations to mitigate and adapt to extreme weather. Here’s how Israeli innovators hope to help.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 8, 2022)

Israeli experts: Monkeypox won’t be another Covid - ISRAEL21c
					

Physicians counsel caution and innovative ways to educate the public and collect epidemiological data but do not expect a serious pandemic.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 8, 2022)

Shipping pallets from an Israeli company that makes them out of household waste.





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 8, 2022)

No Egg, No Sperm, No Womb: The Synthetic Mouse Embryo
					

Breakthrough in technology is the first step towards growing human organs and tissue in the laboratory for transplantation




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 9, 2022)

WATCH: Israel signs deal to clean part of Jordan River | World Israel News
					

Israel and Jordan to clean up the Jordan River, rehabilitate its ecosystem, and develop tourism.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 10, 2022)

Israeli scientists racing to deliver world’s 1st pill-form immunotherapy for cancer
					

Cancer patients currently need to visit a hospital for treatment; Israeli-Portuguese research could change this, scientists say, although potential drug years away




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 11, 2022)

Israeli Sea-Wave Electricity Plant Heads to LA | United with Israel
					

Installation at Gibraltar is on its way to the AltaSea eco-friendly business center at Port of Los Angeles, set to arrive in September 2022.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

In War-Torn Ukraine, Medical Staff Struggle to Treat Cancer With Help of Israeli Experts
					

When Dr. Anna Uzlova took part in founding a charity organization for cancer patients in 2020, she thought it would face just the ordinary challenges that come with treating cancer: raising money for expensive treatments, educating about the disease, and helping people get better.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

No Wires, No Electricity: World’s First Nitrogen-Powered Air Con
					

Startup patents breakthrough nitrogen-powered air conditioner to stay cool outside without harming the planet




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

Israeli terror-fighting thermal imaging tech being adapted for medical purposes
					

‘Thermal cameras can become as widespread in doctors’ pockets as stethoscopes,' says Sheba Medical Center innovations chief




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 12, 2022)

Israeli Startup Turns Nonrecyclable Trash Into Hydrogen | United with Israel
					

Trash destined for landfill can instead yield enough hydrogen gas to replace five and a half barrels of crude oil.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 13, 2022)

Jewish Patrol Group Trains Asian Neighbors to Protect Themselves | United with Israel
					

The Flatbush Shomrim is assisting a new Asian community watch program as both minorities remain targets of increasing hate crimes.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

Israeli Stent Helps Kids With Congenital Heart Defects Heal Themselves | United with Israel
					

HeartPoint Global's stent could eliminate the need for open heart surgery.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 15, 2022)

New Israeli Hearing Tech Fits Your ‘Earprint’ | United with Israel
					

Israeli startup is in talks with makers of headphones, smartphones, music and video software to incorporate its solution for customized audio streams. By Brian Blum, Israel21c When I was in college, I attended a concert by the late artist Prince. It was so loud that, for weeks afterward, I had...




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

Israeli space-tech startup can now locate lithium deposits on Earth
					

ASTERRA’s groundbreaking satellite image analysis tech can find precious minerals without breaking ground.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 15, 2022)

5-minute electric vehicle battery recharge could come soon - ISRAEL21c
					

EExion gets seed funding to develop fast-charging battery using carbon electrodes rather than lithium-ion.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 15, 2022)

Study: PTSD sufferers share bacterial footprint in saliva - ISRAEL21c
					

Breakthrough research may help speedy diagnosis and treatment of people suffering from post-trauma.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 15, 2022)

A new website matches tech jobless with open jobs - ISRAEL21c
					

Nonprofit website designed in reaction to recent uptick in layoffs at Israeli high-tech companies.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 15, 2022)

An orchestra for musicians with and without disabilities - ISRAEL21c
					

A model of cultural inclusion, the Israel Integrative Orchestra is comprised of music academy students and people with various types of disabilities.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 15, 2022)

Goodbye Disposables: It's A New Era For Cloth Diapers
					

Dad invents machine and detergent to end the mess and smell for parents after realizing each baby uses 6,500 diapers




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 15, 2022)

Back To School: Israeli Tech Group Helps Kids Who Fled Ukraine
					

SmartAID classes reconnect pupils and teachers who fled Ukraine and are taking refuge across five countries




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 15, 2022)

Why Hackers Are Now Targeting Electric Car Charging Stations
					

Multi-million dollar ransomware attacks on public EV charging stations could paralyze operators' entire networks




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 15, 2022)

Israeli plant biologist discovered way to protect wheat w/out pesticides





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 16, 2022)

This Israeli 5-Minute Electric Vehicle Battery Charger Will Juice Up Your Car | United with Israel
					

Ramat Gan-based EExion's batteries use chemically manipulated supercapacitors while eliminating lithium.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 16, 2022)

Israel sends thousands of instant meals to refugees in Ukraine | World Israel News
					

Earlier this month, Israel sent equipment to emergency and civilian organizations in Ukraine, the second such shipment since Russia invaded the country.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)

Israeli Fruit-Picking Drones Solve the Farm Labor Shortage | United with Israel
					

More than 10% of the world's fruit can't be harvested, but a Tel Nof startup's flying robots may be the solution.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

https://www.jewishpress.com/news/global/europe/ukraine/israeli-humanitarian-ngo-expanding-aid-in-ukraine/2022/08/18/


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 18, 2022)

Israeli Fruit-Picking Drones Solve the Farm Labor Shortage | United with Israel
					

More than 10% of the world's fruit can't be harvested, but a Tel Nof startup's flying robots may be the solution.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 19, 2022)

Israeli-Led Study Identifies Viruses That Kill ‘Bad’ Bacteria Linked to Crohn’s Disease | United with Israel
					

A promising 'phage cocktail' may become the basis for future therapies for other disorders affected by  gut microbes, including obesity, diabetes and perhaps even cancer.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 20, 2022)

Israeli Device Helps Kids with Heart Defects Heal Themselves | United with Israel
					

HeartPoint Global's stent could eliminate the need for open heart surgery.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 21, 2022)

Tech On A Truck Will Ease India’s Waste Water Crisis
					

Huliot, Israeli manufacturer of flow systems for sewage, says its ClearBlack STP will save 40 per cent of water demand in India.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 21, 2022)

Goodbye Disposables: It's A New Era For Cloth Diapers
					

Dad invents machine and detergent to end the mess and smell for parents after realizing each baby uses 6,500 diapers




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 21, 2022)

John Deere Integrating Israeli AgriTech to Farm Machinery | United with Israel
					

Farmers will be able to analyze planting, moisture and yield data for more efficient irrigation practices.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 21, 2022)

Israeli experts consulted on South Africa’s water crisis - ISRAEL21c
					

A delegation from Israel is assessing issues affecting water infrastructure in South African municipalities to see how Israeli technology can help.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 21, 2022)

Avocado pit extract could ease inflamed, sun-damaged skin - ISRAEL21c
					

Skincare startup uses a bioactive compound from avocado pits, which are normally discarded by the food industry.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 21, 2022)

Military Night-Vision Will Save Patients' Lives In Hospital
					

Israeli defense giant Elbit adapts thermal imaging used by frontline soldiers for medical use at the Sheba Medical Center




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 21, 2022)

Eye-Tracker In The Car Keeps Drivers Awake And Alert
					

No more distracted drivers: AI-powered camera monitors blink rate and gaze direction for signs of distraction




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 21, 2022)

Israeli startups recruiting Ukrainian workers





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 21, 2022)

Israel allocated over $6 million to integrate Arabs into hi-tech sector.





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 21, 2022)

18 images of Israeli humanitarian aid workers in action - ISRAEL21c
					

In honor of World Humanitarian Day, ISRAEL21c and SID-Israel present a slideshow depicting the lifesaving work of Israeli organizations across the globe.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 22, 2022)

Israeli Scientists Use Avocado Pits to Heal Skin | United with Israel
					

Skincare startup uses a bioactive compound from avocado pits, which are normally discarded by the food industry.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 25, 2022)

The top 12 ways Israel is feeding the world - ISRAEL21c
					

From drip irrigation to hardier seeds, Israeli innovations help fill hungry bellies everywhere, particularly in the developing world.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 25, 2022)

Israeli Doctors Save the Faces of African Children | United with Israel
					

Two Israeli oral and maxillofacial surgeons introduce real-time remote assistance for complex surgeries in Equatorial Guinea.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 25, 2022)

BREAKTHROUGH: Israelis Crack Code of Synthetic Transplants | United with Israel
					

Israeli scientists developed a critical breakthrough for synthetic transplants.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 25, 2022)

Israelis Develop BioSensor That Finds Hidden Disease in Food | United with Israel
					

An Israeli biological sensor detects hidden disease in potato tubers, one of Israel’s chief exports.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 26, 2022)

Israeli Doctors Save the Faces of African Children | United with Israel
					

Two Israeli oral and maxillofacial surgeons introduce real-time remote assistance for complex surgeries in Equatorial Guinea.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 26, 2022)

SOLIDARITY: Israelis Rally on Ukrainian Independence Day | United with Israel
					

Tel Aviv held a Ukrainian Independence Day event in solidarity with a nation under siege.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 28, 2022)

BREAKTHROUGH: Israelis Crack Code of Synthetic Transplants | United with Israel
					

Israeli scientists developed a critical breakthrough for synthetic transplants.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2022)

How Jewish communities across the US helped resettle 1,700 Afghan evacuees this year
					

On the first anniversary of the end of the chaotic US pullout from Afghanistan as Taliban regained power, evacuees and Jewish volunteers reflect on the struggles of starting over




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2022)

WATCH: The Israeli Company Saving Syrian Refugee Lives | United with Israel
					

Syrians desperately want access to safe drinking water, therefore the Israeli company Watergen is collaborating with the Multifaith Alliance for Syrian Refugees to provide it.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2022)

DELICIOUS: Israelis Invent Dairy-Free ‘Milk’ Chocolate | United with Israel
					

When Israelis Daniel and Elia Barkat, who are vegans, missed delicious creamy milk chocolate, the two worked to find a vegan-friendly solution to satisfy their sweet tooth.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2022)

Israeli Innovation: Global Solution to Freshwater Scarcity Starts with Sea of Galilee | United with Israel
					

Lakes are drying up all over the Middle East and beyond, but the Israeli government is hopeful it has a solution.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 30, 2022)

Israeli First: Tel Aviv Hosts Major Cycling Championships | United with Israel
					

It was the first time Israel hosted the event.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 30, 2022)

Musical tests can detect mental deterioration in old age - ISRAEL21c
					

The groundbreaking method could easily be implemented by any staff member in any clinic, without special training.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 30, 2022)

Extract oxygen from Moon’s surface, use it as rocket fuel - ISRAEL21c
					

Joint project of Israel’s Helios and Florida’s Eta Space aims to enable in-orbit refueling for long-term space missions and even colonization.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 30, 2022)

Your home could be heated by non-polluting hydrogen - ISRAEL21c
					

An Israeli energy startup has developed a microturbine that can run on 50% hydrogen gas – next up one that runs on 100% of the clean green gas.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 30, 2022)

Proteins provide clue to predict cancer treatment outcome - ISRAEL21c
					

OncoHost’s prediction platform is geared to help physicians choose the best chemo or immunotherapy for each patient, rather than the hit and miss ‘one size fits all.’




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 30, 2022)

Why Arguing On WhatsApp Could Be Good For Your Relationship
					

Bickering via WhatsApp turns down the volume and provides time for couples to reflect, say university researchers




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 30, 2022)

Clothing For All: Adapting Fashion For People With Disabilities
					

Palta encourages fashion brands to make their clothes more accessible for people with disabilities through means such as magnetic buttons.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 30, 2022)

Israeli company of automated vehicle inspection systems messages drivers with instant vehicle reports





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 30, 2022)

Israeli drug-free migraine treatment





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 31, 2022)

unitedwithisrael.org/israelis-train-ukrainian-refugees-to-become-emergency-medics


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 31, 2022)

WATCH: The Israeli Company Saving Syrian Refugee Lives | United with Israel
					

Syrians desperately want access to safe drinking water, therefore the Israeli company Watergen is collaborating with the Multifaith Alliance for Syrian Refugees to provide it.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 1, 2022)

Israeli Company Presents Groundbreaking Treatment for Eating Disorders | United with Israel
					

Treatment for eating disorders, record number of transplants, helping to breathe - and much more!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 2, 2022)

Israeli systems that charge electric vehicles in 15 minutes to deploy in Europe, US
					

Zooz Power's system, based on kinetic flywheel technology, aims to serve areas with poor electrical grid provision, as world transitions to EVs




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 2, 2022)

Flown from Ukraine to Israel with a 1-2% chance of survival, teen recovers
					

After 3 months in Israeli ICU with rare infection, Anna Kosma is released to rehab; ‘Doctors see this once in a lifetime,’ says her physician




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 2, 2022)

WATCH: The Israeli Company Saving Syrian Refugee Lives | United with Israel
					

Syrians desperately want access to safe drinking water, therefore the Israeli company Watergen is collaborating with the Multifaith Alliance for Syrian Refugees to provide it.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 2, 2022)

DELICIOUS: Israelis Invent Dairy-Free ‘Milk’ Chocolate | United with Israel
					

When Israelis Daniel and Elia Barkat, who are vegans, missed delicious creamy milk chocolate, the two worked to find a vegan-friendly solution to satisfy their sweet tooth.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 2, 2022)

Israeli Platform Improves Cancer Treatment Outcomes | United with Israel
					

OncoHost’s prediction platform is geared to help physicians choose the best chemo or immunotherapy for each patient, rather than the hit and miss 'one size fits all.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 5, 2022)

DELICIOUS: Israelis Invent Dairy-Free ‘Milk’ Chocolate | United with Israel
					

When Israelis Daniel and Elia Barkat, who are vegans, missed delicious creamy milk chocolate, the two worked to find a vegan-friendly solution to satisfy their sweet tooth.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 5, 2022)

How to improve waning focus at work and school - ISRAEL21c
					

A new digital platform improves focus by helping users resist distractions and procrastination. College students are already trying it out.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 5, 2022)

Israeli tech will fast-charge electric vehicles in Germany - ISRAEL21c
					

No-battery flywheel technology enables a 15-minute charge even in locations with limited electricity infrastructure.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 5, 2022)

On Israel’s beaches, lifesaving is a conduit for regional peace - ISRAEL21c
					

The Israel Life-Saving Federation is teaching Arab and Jewish children how to save lives on the country’s 350 kilometers of coastline.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 5, 2022)

Turning Your Kitchen Leftovers Into Cooking Gas
					

Israeli startup HomeBiogas has developed a compact and affordable version of the industrial equipment usually operated by municipalities.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 5, 2022)

'Brain-In-A-Dish' Helps Patients Find The Right Antidepressant
					

Genetika+ uses a simple blood test to determine which antidepressants would be most effective on a patient, as well as their side effects




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 5, 2022)

After Soy Milk, Oat Milk And Almond Milk… It’s Lettuce Milk
					

An Israeli startup has genetically modified lettuce to yield casein - which means it can be made into milk, cheese, yogurt, butter and cream.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 5, 2022)

Israel university study finds COVID-19 not transmitted by bats





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 5, 2022)

Israeli Cybersecurity Firm Partners With Indian Motor Racing Team
					

Mahindra Racing has selected Sygnia, a cybersecurity company that protects organizations worldwide, as its global cybersecurity partner.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 5, 2022)

NASA To Use Israeli 3D Printing In Moon And Mars Missions
					

Stratasys, an Israeli 3D printing company, is providing printing solutions for NASA’s first moon mission in 50 years.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 6, 2022)

This New Israeli Superfood Could Ease Global Crisis | United with Israel
					

Israeli researchers developed an innovative method for growing 'enriched seaweed' infused with nutrients.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 6, 2022)

Exciting Medical Innovation: New Israeli Technique Eradicates Brain Tumors | United with Israel
					

The results were dramatic:The tumor essentially “starved” to death in just a few days.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 6, 2022)

Israelis Invent the Perfect Cup of Coffee Using Artificial Intelligence | United with Israel
					

Fully automatic micro-roaster uses AI and provides on-demand roasting just before the cup of coffee is made to provide the freshest taste.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 6, 2022)

Israeli Barak Missile Successfully Tested by India | United with Israel
					

The system can identify and destroy targets such as fighter jets, drones, missiles and rockets from a ship or on the ground.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 7, 2022)

Lone live the BDS Movement.








						$1.1 Billion: Israeli Startups Celebrate Big Month | United with Israel
					

Israeli researchers achieved remarkable results in both animal models and glioblastoma samples taken from human patients.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 8, 2022)

Israel to Establish Trade Mission in This Arab Country | United with Israel
					

Israeli Economy and Industry Minister Orna Barbivai said that the potential for economic cooperation between the two countries is 'tremendous.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 8, 2022)

Israel’s Technion Institute is among the leading scientific research centers in the world, producing 2 Nobel Prize Laureates. Israel has produced 6 Nobel Prize Laureates in science.
The Nobel effect


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 8, 2022)

Israel‘s Example: Sharing advanced healthcare techniques with Arabs from United Arab Emirates’ embassy in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 9, 2022)

Israeli Tech Grows Brazilian Super-Fruit Outside Amazon | United with Israel
					

Brazil: Israeli Tech will Help Grow Acai Trees Away from Their Home in the Amazon




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 9, 2022)

United Arab Emirates: Israel is a peace-seeking nation


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2022)

Israeli Breakthrough: COVID-19 Vaccines Could Be Rendered Obsolete | United with Israel
					

The discovery could remove the need for frequent booster immunizations.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 10, 2022)

Turning Your Kitchen Leftovers Into Cooking Gas
					

Israeli startup HomeBiogas has developed a compact and affordable version of the industrial equipment usually operated by municipalities.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2022)

These Israel-based companies chose NYC for their U.S. offices
					

NYC, Silicon Valley and...Israel?



					www.builtinnyc.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 13, 2022)

No Batteries: Israeli Stations to Fast-Charge Electric Vehicles in Germany | United with Israel
					

No-battery flywheel technology enables a 15-minute charge even in locations with limited electricity infrastructure.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 13, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> Lone live the BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone participating in that vile BDS movement is shooting itself in the foot.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 13, 2022)

100 years of innovation turns Israel into an agricultural leader - ISRAEL21c
					

The brainchild of one man, Israel’s Volcani Center Agricultural Research Organization has helped turn Israel into one of the world’s champions for agricultural innovation.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 13, 2022)

Supermarkets Use AI To Cut Prices In War On Waste
					

Israeli startup Wasteless says supermarkets using its dynamic pricing tech have reduced food waste by as much as 40 per cent.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 13, 2022)

Microscopic Ingredient Could Cut Price Of Lab-Grown Meat
					

Scientists already know how to cultivate stem cells into beef, chicken or pork. The challenge now is to commercialize the process.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 13, 2022)

Researchers Turn Industrial Wastewater into Fertilizer





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 13, 2022)

New York State will partner with Israeli company to develop an innovative energy technology to advance the State’s clean energy agenda


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 13, 2022)

Beat The Hackers And Reclaim Your Data From 550 Companies
					

Startup protects over 2M users with its free and instant "right to be forgotten" service for their personal details




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi-Tech Toilet Seat Detects Kidney Disease, Diabetes and UTIs
					

Olive Diagnostics has developed sensors that fit to a toilet seat and measure the way light reflects off the flow of urine to detect illness.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 15, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Signs Cybersecurity Agreement with Arab Ally | United with Israel
					

Israel's ties continue to flourish with its Arab allies, producing a new agreement to develop cybersecurity and deep tech together.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 16, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Anti-Drone Tech Helps Ukraine Beat Back Russia | United with Israel
					

An Israeli firm is providing anti-drone systems to Ukraine's military via Poland.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 17, 2022)

Historic First: Israel Hosts Commander of Moroccan Armed Forces | United with Israel
					

Lt. Gen. Belkhir el-Farouk will take part in the International Operational Innovation Conference, which the IDF is set to host.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 18, 2022)

WATCH: Israelis Invent 4-D Recycled Wood Material | United with Israel
					

Thanks to Israeli scientists, your next piece of furniture may be printed!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 18, 2022)

Israeli Startup Develops World’s First Non-Invasive Treatment for the Enlarged Prostate | United with Israel
					

More than half of all men over the age of 50 suffer from symptoms of an enlarged prostate.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 18, 2022)

Israelis Discover This Exercise is Good for Your Brain | United with Israel
					

High-intensity resistance training is good for your brain




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 19, 2022)

Israeli Wristband Frees the Mobility Impaired to Use any Smart Device | United with Israel
					

MyMove gives a 'helping hand' to millions of people who can't use their own.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Startup Rescues Caribbean Beaches From Ecological Disaster | United with Israel
					

An Israeli disappointed with the polluted beaches in the Caribbean developed an innovative solution to clean up the shores.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 20, 2022)

Israeli Drones Provide Competitive Edge to Japanese Army | United with Israel
					

The American-made Switchblade and Israeli-made Harop attack UAVs are expected to be deployed.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2022)

As homeland faces floods, visiting Pakistani-Americans see promise in Israeli tech
					

Delegation of religious figures, journalists to meet with president and tour holy sites as they explore possibilities of expanded ties




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2022)

Technion Ranked Top in Europe for AI for 2nd Year in a Row | United with Israel
					

The Haifa institution also placed 16th in the world in the field.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## BothWings (Sep 21, 2022)

Let's not forget all those great weapons, Battle tactics, intelligence operations, etc. Why their Mossad is arguably the most profound and effective intelligence organization in the world.... which can basically go anywhere in the world they want to adjust things the way they want.  Why I ain't that they could even pull off something like 9/11 and actually have the world believe that it was some terrorist organization NOT commissioned by them. 

Bravo. Great shit.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2022)

Monitoring Air Pollution Street-By-Street, Hour-By-Hour
					

BreezoMeter combines data from government air monitoring stations with measurements from over 50,000 additional global sources.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 21, 2022)

This Israeli Startup Diagnoses Cancer From Biopsies in Minutes, Not Weeks | United with Israel
					

Tel Aviv-based Imagene has developed AI models that can rapidly check for 28 biomarkers in eight organs.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

BothWings said:


> Let's not forget all those great weapons, Battle tactics, intelligence operations, etc. Why their Mossad is arguably the most profound and effective intelligence organization in the world.... which can basically go anywhere in the world they want to adjust things the way they want.  Why I ain't that they could even pull off something like 9/11 and actually have the world believe that it was some terrorist organization NOT commissioned by them.
> 
> Bravo. Great shit.


Nah. it was these people:


----------



## BothWings (Sep 21, 2022)

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Nah. it was these people:


CNN???? Lol!!!!!


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

Interactive clothing that can make you a better athlete - ISRAEL21c
					

Tropx sports clothing is embedded with sensors to analyze vitals and performance, giving feedback on how to maximize workouts and avoid injury.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

In world first, trade event structures built from landfill - ISRAEL21c
					

PLANETech World Conference introduces temporary structures made with panels of household waste-based thermoplastic that will be recycled and reused.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

Robots that clean solar panels without water - ISRAEL21c
					

A solution that allows renewable energy to be produced more efficiently without having to use another precious natural resource.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

Sinkhole Safety: AI Sees Underground After Tel Aviv Drama
					

Exodigo specializes in non-intrusive mapping of sinkholes, finding out what’s underground without the need for expensive actual excavations.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

No Bad Apples: Artificial Intelligence Checks Fruit Inside And Out
					

Neolithics analyzes fresh produce in warehouses and prevents unnecessary food waste by scanning internal and external parameters.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

Drugs In Space: One Small Step For Medical Research
					

Prof Sara Eyal will study the long-term effects of drugs on astronauts in weightless conditions in the forthcoming Beresheet 2 mission.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

Pfizer is investing $20 million in Israeli startup that takes some of the trial and error out of drug development.





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 21, 2022)

BothWings said:


> CNN???? Lol!!!!!


Eh, got news for you.  Don't like CNN, fine but the Pali celebration over 911 was reported on many networks.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

Israeli startup 4M Analytics 4M aims to become the Google Maps of the subsurface by creating maps for underground infrastructure.





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> Eh, got news for you.  Don't like CNN, fine but the Pali celebration over 911 was reported on many networks.


Thanks, MJ.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

Researchers say they now understand how skin cancer spreads to the brain, and say they can deploy existing treatments to prevent it.





						News Briefs Archives
					






					nocamels.com


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

Goodbye Smartphone: With Today's Tech Your Eye Is The Screen
					

Two years from now lasers will be beaming images straight onto your retina, says Israeli startup that has patented eyetrack tech.




					nocamels.com


----------



## BothWings (Sep 21, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> Eh, got news for you.  Don't like CNN, fine but the Pali celebration over 911 was reported on many networks.


CNN is the liberal media ringleader. There are many ragtag papers and networks who follow in those footsteps. They all regurgitate the same BS. The splinter groups and sister entities work together to create the illusion of numbers. Same tactic when they said Hillary would win, hands down, in 2016. And when they all said Trump would be arrested for one thing after another and it was all just a huge cooperative narrative among the left.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

ISRAEL21c welcomes new cohort of Digital Ambassadors - ISRAEL21c
					

The interns from colleges across North America create content for Gen Z readers and develop professional skills to help them in their future careers.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

BothWings said:


> CNN is the liberal media ringleader. There are many ragtag papers and networks who follow in those footsteps. They all regurgitate the same BS. The splinter groups and sister entities work together to create the illusion of numbers. Same tactic when they said Hillary would win, hands down, in 2016. And when they all said Trump would be arrested for one thing after another and it was all just a huge cooperative narrative among the left.


Luis Elizondo is a phony.  Don't buy a bridge from this guy.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Sep 21, 2022)

Israelis and Arabs celebrate two years of Abraham Accords - ISRAEL21c
					

Young Israelis, Emiratis, Bahrainis and Moroccans gather in Washington, DC, to mark second anniversary of historic agreements.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2022)

In booths of recycled waste, Israel’s fast-growing climate tech sector holds confab
					

Israel's first climate innovation event for investors and entrepreneurs hosts range of products and services for sustainable future, including instant ice cream and smart trees




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 23, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Startup Rescues Caribbean Beaches From Ecological Disaster | United with Israel
					

An Israeli disappointed with the polluted beaches in the Caribbean developed an innovative solution to clean up the shores.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 26, 2022)

The World Bank congratulates Israel on the precedent-setting achievement in the deployment of fiber optic infrastructure
					

This morning, the World Bank presented Minister of Communications, Yoaz Hendel and senior Government economists with an international research paper on the effects of advanced communications technologies on the economy, employment, households, and businesses. Some of the main points of the...




					www.gov.il


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 28, 2022)

First-of-its-Kind Israeli Electric Plane Takes Flight in US | United with Israel
					

An all-electric airplane called the Alice took off on its first flight Tuesday morning in the State of Washington.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 29, 2022)

Israel Finalizes Free Trade Agreement with South Korea | United with Israel
					

The ratification came after South Korea signed the FTA with Israel in May 2021 and after the countries finalized the deal in 2019 following three-year negotiations.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 30, 2022)

Israel Sends $1 Million in Equipment to Ukrainian Children’s Hospital | United with Israel
					

The shipment arrived as Israel announced that will receive for treatment 20 Ukrainian servicemen who were seriously wounded during the war with Russia.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 30, 2022)

Tracking The Big Bulldozers With AI To Save Workers' Lives
					

Ultra-precise mapping locates every vehicle in mines, quarries and construction sites to prevent accidents




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 1, 2022)

No Wires, No Electricity: World’s First Nitrogen-Powered Air Con
					

Startup patents breakthrough nitrogen-powered air conditioner to stay cool outside without harming the planet




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 3, 2022)

As Usual.  Wherever there is a crises in the world, Israeli's will be there to help.  Bravo Israel!








						Israeli Relief Workers Rush to Aid Florida Hurricane Victims | United with Israel
					

The day after its emergency aid delegation returned from Puerto Rico, United Hatzalah sent a delegation to Florida in response to Hurricane Ian.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 8, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Joins Lifesaving World Championships for the First Time! | United with Israel
					

Israeli participant Sarah Vanunu, a lifeguard surfer, discusses the historic competition.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 12, 2022)

Israeli volunteers bringing hope to Hurricane Ian survivors
					

Specialized United Hatzalah teams have arrived in Florida in the hopes of providing psychological aid to those coping with the harrowing aftermath of the devastating hurricane




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Lisa558 (Oct 13, 2022)

Elite Israeli forces, upon request by the Americans, rescued a cruise ship passenger who had a heart attack and flew him to a hospital in Haifa. Happened earlier today.









						Elite Israeli Air Force unit rescues American who had heart attack on cruise ship
					

Evacuation made following requests by American officials; woman brought to Haifa hospital




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 14, 2022)

Israeli needle-free alternative to amnio can detect thousands of mutations
					

Blood test developed by Tel Aviv University scientist provides detailed info on fetuses without associated health risks of amniocentesis




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 15, 2022)

Polly The AI Robot Gets Busy Replacing Bumblebees
					

Arugga, a company based in Kfar Monash, central Israel, has developed an autonomous robot that will pollinate crops instead of bumblebees.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 15, 2022)

Making A Difference: Tailor-Made Devices For Injured Soldiers
					

Makers For Heroes is one of the life-changing programs offered by Restart, a nonprofit organization dedicated to helping wounded IDF veterans.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 15, 2022)

Women Grow Mushrooms To Beat Poverty In Africa
					

Israeli project gives them skills and resources to double their income by growing oyster mushrooms at home




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 16, 2022)

Israeli Blood Test May Detect Fetal Abnormalities at Week 10 | United with Israel
					

Scientists are developing an early stage blood test that can identify nearly 100% of genetic problems accurately and without fear of miscarriage.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 19, 2022)

Israel Leads World in Cloud Startups Per Capita | United with Israel
					

A new study finds that 76 cloud computing startups have opened in Israel in the past half decade, translating to 8.4 startups per million people.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 21, 2022)

Israel's Water-Free Revolution For A Dyeing Industry
					

Twine Solutions has developed a water-free system that precision-sprays yarn with a dye specially designed to penetrate every fiber.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 21, 2022)

Israeli Scientists ‘Teach’ Bacteria To Preserve Food Safely
					

Bountica, an Israeli foodtech startup, uses microbes to create proteins that act as food-safe preservatives.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 21, 2022)

Now You See It... Miracle De-Printer Wipes The Words Off A Page
					

Laser breakthrough restores printed paper to blank, again and again and again




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 21, 2022)

Another case of Israel helping USA.








						Israel’s Elbit Systems to Supply Night Vision Systems for U.S. Army | United with Israel
					

Enhanced goggle-binocular system integrates powerful night vision capabilities and head-up situational awareness.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 21, 2022)

Israel continues to gain support from Arab nations.








						Israel Signs Historic Agricultural Agreement with Bahrain | United with Israel
					

Since the Abraham Accords were signed, Israel has seen the signing of new trade agreements and cultural exchanges with these four nations on a regular basis.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 23, 2022)

WATCH: How Israelis Transformed a Garbage Disposal Site into a Beautiful Park | United with Israel
					

Within a mere 20 years, the Hiriya mountain, a former garbage disposal site in Israel, became the stunning Ariel Sharon Environmental Park.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 24, 2022)

Growing Plants on the Moon? Israel’s Bid Makes Space History | United with Israel
					

Once in a blue moon - Israel submits most ambitious space agriculture experience in history.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 25, 2022)

Israeli doctors reconstruct girl's facial nerve, lets her smile
					

The girl suffered from congenital paralysis of the facial nerve on one side, which caused facial asymmetry and her inability to perform basic actions, such as smiling or closing an eye.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 26, 2022)

‘Righteous Among the Nations’: 2 Polish Women Honored by Yad Vashem | United with Israel
					

Renata Rostborowska and her aunt Kristina Wojwodzka saved Holocaust survivor Stanislaw Shlomo Aronson.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 27, 2022)

Miracle Delivery: Israeli EMTs Revive Pulse-less Preemie During Home Birth | United with Israel
					

The emergency medical volunteers also resuscitated the baby when she emerged pulseless after the delivery.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 28, 2022)

Green-minded dad develops simple, odor-free way to clean reusable diapers
					

The Pika Clean Machine uses a patent-pending detergent pod that the company says deep cleans and sterilizes cloth diapers while keeping water, energy and waste down




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 28, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Hosts Climate Festival to Help Save Planet | United with Israel
					

More than a thousand people and dozens of companies came together to present solutions to battle climate change.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 31, 2022)

​









						Israeli Nurse Travels the World to Help Disaster Victims | United with Israel
					

Odeda Benin-Goren is the only female Israeli member of the United Nations Disaster Assessment and Coordination and consults for the WHO.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 31, 2022)

Israeli App That Teaches English via Music Inspired by Dyslexia | United with Israel
					

Singit, a software program to teach English using the power of music, is the brainchild of Michael Peled, who struggled with dyslexia from childhood. By Diana Bletter, Israel21c One of the best ways to learn how to speak a foreign language is to sing it. That’s the philosophy behind Singit, a...




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 31, 2022)

Israeli Startup Wins Prize at World Sustainability Awards | United with Israel
					

Israeli technology that turns organic waste into biogas and fertilizer is lauded as an 'astonishing innovation, which opens up a new era of possibilities.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 31, 2022)

Israel’s sole glass manufacturer to decrease its carbon footprint
					

The new MOU will see Airovation run a two-phase scale-up process, eventually leading to the first fully commercial unit that will reduce the carbon footprint and secure Phoenicia’s supply chain.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 31, 2022)

Israeli Startup Wins Prize at World Sustainability Awards | United with Israel
					

Israeli technology that turns organic waste into biogas and fertilizer is lauded as an 'astonishing innovation, which opens up a new era of possibilities.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 2, 2022)

Israeli Nurse Travels the World to Help Disaster Victims | United with Israel
					

Odeda Benin-Goren is the only female Israeli member of the United Nations Disaster Assessment and Coordination and consults for the WHO.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 3, 2022)

Walking on sunshine: Shoresh sandals factory converts to 100% solar energy
					

Company says it created its own mini-grid with solar panels everywhere and switched its fleet to all-electric, as other firms also eye ways to go net zero on carbon emissions




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 4, 2022)

Sky’s The Limit For World’s First High-Rise Robot Window Cleaner
					

Skyline Robotics' Ozmo window-cleaning machine saves lives, is three times faster, and never misses a spot.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 5, 2022)

‘Medicine and peace’ conference in Morocco features Israeli docs and Shabbat songs
					

The event, with 60 medical professionals from Morocco, Israel and France, focuses on spurring medical cooperation following 2020 diplomatic normalization




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 7, 2022)

Israeli Plastic-Free Packaging Solution Comes to America | United with Israel
					

Melodea’s new plant to boost production of its paper sidestream-sourced barrier coating will serve the Americas region.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 7, 2022)

Israeli Breakthrough: No Open Heart Surgery Necessary with Tiny Device | United with Israel
					

A new medical device developed in Israel eliminates the need for invasive open heart surgery.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 7, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is to show all the wonderful things Israel contributes to the world, from science to art............


What a beautiful thread!  Despite our differences, Isreal does have great things to contribute.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 8, 2022)

Israeli scientists: Breast cancer relapse in mice down 88% by adding drug to chemo
					

Tel Aviv University researchers say anti-inflammatory medicine can prevent cancer cells from 'hiding' and growing in tissue inflamed by the original treatment




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 8, 2022)

Israeli Invention Lets You Whip Up Health Products at Home | United with Israel
					

Whip up your own health and beauty products at home! By Brian Blum, Israel21c You love your Nespresso coffeemaker, the one occupying pride of place on the kitchen counter. It’s so easy – just pop in a capsule, press a button, and out comes fresh-brewed java. Israeli startup Capsulab aims to...




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 9, 2022)

Israeli Discovery Sharply Reduces Chemotherapy’s Harmful Side Effects | United with Israel
					

The study identified the mechanism that generates a cancer-promoting inflammatory environment in response to chemotherapy.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 9, 2022)

Israeli Teen Launches Free ‘Emotional First Aid’ Online Course | United with Israel
					

A wave of suicides in her home town prompted a 17-year-old student to develop a 30-hour course of emotional first aid for teenagers.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 9, 2022)

One of a kind.  Only in Israel to see,








						WATCH: The Only Hotel Museum in the World | United with Israel
					

The Dona Gracia Hotel & Museum in Tiberias is the only hotel museum in the world.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 10, 2022)

Israel, Jordan, and UAE collaborate to battle climate change.
					

We all hear about terrorism, election results in Israel, arguments in the government and so many other negative subjects or supposedly negative subjects, but, sometimes fighting is for a good cause like the following. Did you know that Israel, UAE, and Jordan are fighting again? But in another...




					shopisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 11, 2022)

Algae, The Natural Alternative To Dyeing Clothes With Chemicals
					

Algaeing uses algae and a secret formulation to create dyes and manufacture fibers, which are fully biodegradable and produce zero waste.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 11, 2022)

Healthcare's Answer To "Facebook, Waze and Tinder"
					

Alike is a social media platform that connects people with similar health conditions so they can share experiences, symptoms, and more.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 11, 2022)

Virtual Lifeguard That Uses AI To Raise Drowning Alert
					

Coral Smart Pool, an Israeli startup, has created the world's first virtual lifeguard to help prevent drownings in private pools.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 11, 2022)

A Taste Of The Future: From Edible Alcohol To Lab-Grown Eels
					

Almost 2,000 delegates attended yesterday’s Foodtech IL conference in Tel Aviv, an indication of the energy and activity in the sector.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 12, 2022)

Israeli Aid Warms Ukrainians Amid Severe Energy Crisis | United with Israel
					

SmartAID provides renewable energy generators, heaters, rechargeable thermal blankets and battery packs to help Ukrainians avoid freezing this winter.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 12, 2022)

Israelis Perform Life-Saving Surgery on Premature Syrian Baby | United with Israel
					

Johnny Yusuf, born to a Syrian refugee family in Cyprus, was diagnosed with a life-threatening congestive heart defect.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 14, 2022)

Israel Signs Energy-Sharing Agreement with Arab Allies | United with Israel
					

The agreement expedites an exchange of Israel's desalinated water for Jordan's solar electricity.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 15, 2022)

WATCH: Israelis Provide Wounded Ukrainian Soldiers Life-Saving Treatments | United with Israel
					

Meet two of the soldiers receiving treatment in an Israeli hospital and learn about their experience.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 17, 2022)

18 Lifesaving Israeli Inventions - Aish.com Issues, Current
					

Israeli ingenuity is benefiting people everywhere. Here are 18 inventions designed to save lives.




					aish.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 17, 2022)

Israelis Invent Eyeglasses That Could Replace Smartphones | United with Israel
					

The idea of wearing a computer instead of lugging one around is certainly appealing.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 18, 2022)

Solar-Powered Skyscrapers - A New Window Of Opportunity
					

Unlike solar panels, solar windows still work even if they face away from the sun, so one can install them on all facades of a building.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 20, 2022)

Israeli Discovery: Doing This Slashes Risk of Cancer Metastasis by 72% | United with Israel
					

Israelis discover physical exercise lowers risk of cancer metastasis by 72%.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 21, 2022)

Israeli AI startup helps firms like Nike, PayPal hire for diversity
					

Joonko builds network of vetted job candidates with emphasis on people from underrepresented communities




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 22, 2022)

Israeli ‘HearO’: Lifesaving App Stops Heart Failure with Voice Analysis | United with Israel
					

A new Israeli smartphone app analyzes users' voices and sounds alarms before the onset of heart failure.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 23, 2022)

BREAKTHROUGH: 1st Shi’ite Muslim-Majority Country to Open Embassy in Israel | United with Israel
					

Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz visited Azerbaijan in October to discuss security and policy and foster defense cooperation.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 23, 2022)

Israeli ‘HearO’: Lifesaving App Stops Heart Failure with Voice Analysis | United with Israel
					

A new Israeli smartphone app analyzes users' voices and sounds alarms before the onset of heart failure.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 24, 2022)

Israeli Companies Make Flying Cars a Reality | United with Israel
					

Why has tiny Israel taken a leading position in the flying car space?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 25, 2022)

Israeli discovery: ‘Bionic micro-kidney’ blocks antibiotic toxicity
					

Hebrew University researchers were able to identify and block a novel mechanism for antibiotic-induced kidney damage using a chip combining electro-optic sensors and human tissue.




					www.jns.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 26, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Airlifts Ukrainian Kids for Cancer Treatment | United with Israel
					

An Israeli diplomat is on a special mission to help bring Ukrainian children with cancer to Israel for treatment.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC (Nov 27, 2022)

Groundbreaking Israeli antibodies treatment could potentially cure cancer…








						Cancer patients test world’s first ‘computer-designed’ antibodies, made in Israel
					

'Nano-robot' antibodies can be programmed to do much more when designed from scratch than when based on animal/human antibodies, says inventor




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 29, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Collaborates With This Muslim-Majority Country to Improve Education! | United with Israel
					

Israelis and Azeris are working together to improve education methods throughout both countries.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 29, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Antibodies Treatment Could Cure Cancer | United with Israel
					

Israeli company Bilojic Design is joining the fight against cancer using artificial intelligence to design better medical treatments that can potentially revolutionize cancer treatment.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 30, 2022)

Israeli Inventor’s Stand-Up ‘Wheelchair’ Opens Up World of Possibilities | United with Israel
					

Inventor Dr. Amit Goffer spent almost 20 years sitting in a wheelchair, but his ingenuity led to a new stand-up mobility device that is opening up new horizons for millions of people across the globe.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 2, 2022)

Finding A Voice: How AI Is Helping Children With Autism
					

SocialMind Autism is a program that teaches parents evidence-based behavioral treatment for non-verbal children with autism.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 2, 2022)

Israeli Firm Makes NYC Crosswalks Voice-Accessible to Blind People | United with Israel
					

Electra subsidiary will install voice accessibility at intersections in Manhattan and Staten Island for pedestrians with visual impairment. By Abigail Klein Leichman, Israel21c A subsidiary of Israeli infrastructure construction company Electra won a $62 million tender to make hundreds of...




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 3, 2022)

ROBO-BABY: Israeli Robotic Simulator Saves Babies’ Lives | United with Israel
					

The Sheba Medical Center in Tel Aviv hospital has developed a realistic baby simulator for advanced medical training that will help medical professionals save babies' lives.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 4, 2022)

Israeli Inventions That Changed the World
					

Culture Trip explores Israel's homegrown developments that are making an impact on a global scale.




					theculturetrip.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 4, 2022)

Israeli ‘Baseball Cap’ Blocks Viruses and the Flu | United with Israel
					

An air screen that can block viruses such as Covid-19 and influenza sits neatly atop a hat, allowing for proper communication.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 5, 2022)

Israeli Startup Works to Minimize US Gun Violence | United with Israel
					

This Israeli startup’s technology is already deployed in about 100 US locations — schools, houses of worship, office buildings and healthcare facilities – and the business is growing fast.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 7, 2022)

Another wonderful Israeli contribution to the USA.








						IRON BEAM: Israel’s High-Powered Laser System Heading to US | United with Israel
					

A major U.S. defense contractor announced on Monday it will work with the Israeli company that developed the Iron Beam system to create an American version.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 8, 2022)

HISTORIC SUMMIT: Abraham Accords Nations Meet in Rome | United with Israel
					

The positive effects of the agreement have not only impacted the Middle East but have made a strong impression on other nations around the world who also want to reap the benefits of peace.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 11, 2022)

Wall Street Journal: “Israel Where Technology Keeps Booming”

“There are more innovative ideas coming from Israel than from Silicon Valley. Google, Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, eBay...We all live and die by the work of our Israeli teams.”


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 11, 2022)

We're Wearing Face Masks, But You'd Never Know It!
					

The Air-Screen protects the eyes, as well as the mouth and nose, and doesn't become hot or uncomfortable to wear like conventional face masks.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 12, 2022)

Israel Ratifies Major Free Trade Agreement With Arab Ally | United with Israel
					

The free trade agreement is expected to increase the flow of goods and services between Israel and the UAE.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 14, 2022)

WATCH: How Israel Drives the Future of Self-Driving Cars! | United with Israel
					

Israel is leading the way to an autonomous vehicle-filled future!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 14, 2022)

Start-up offers reusable, 100% recyclable bowls for takeout food
					

Working with restaurants, offices, and food delivery giant Wolt, OPA, launched in Tel Aviv less than a month ago, says it is amazed by demand




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 16, 2022)

Israeli cast in Morocco performs first Hebrew play in Arab country | World Israel News
					

As ties warm with Israel, Hebrew play written by Israel's fifth president performed in Morocco.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 16, 2022)

Lifesaving AI Warns Of Patient Heart Failure
					

Artificial intelligence can help prevent death and serious illness by warning of impending heart failure for myositis patients.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 16, 2022)

Netanyahu will pursue peace with Saudis, says it will help solve Israeli-Palestinian conflict | World Israel News
					

'It will change our region in ways that are unimaginable. And I think it will facilitate, ultimately, a Palestinian-Israel peace. I believe in that. I intend to pursue it.'




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 17, 2022)

Israeli foreign aid - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 20, 2022)

Israeli Scientists Blast Tumors with Bubbles in the Bloodstream | United with Israel
					

Combination of ultrasound and nanobubbles enables specific targeting and minimizes damage to surrounding tissue.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 20, 2022)

Israeli organizations provide South Sudanese children with heart surgery
					

The children are being cared for in partnership with Israeli humanitarian aid organizations “Save a Child’s Heart” and “IsraAID."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 22, 2022)

Revolutionary Israeli Genetic Treatment for Cystic Fibrosis to Begin Human Trials | United with Israel
					

SpliSense 'addresses the underlying genetic cause' of cystic fibrosis, offering hope for restored lung function.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 22, 2022)

Israeli Zoo Helps Save Endangered Persian Leopard Species | United with Israel
					

The Ramat Gan Safari will participate in a project aiming to populate European zoos with 200 leopards and to release some into the wild.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 23, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Startup Prints Eyes! | United with Israel
					

Israeli company Precise Bio prints the parts needed for eye transplant enabling many people to have restored sight!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 25, 2022)

Carbon Capture Turns Factory Smoke Into Valuable Minerals
					

Airovation Technologies turns carbon emissions from factory smoke into valuable minerals for the food, feed, fertilizer and glass industries.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 25, 2022)

New Tech Stops Bats Flying Into Wind Turbines
					

Researchers believe that if the device is activated near a turbine, it will lead the bats to fly over it and out of harm’s way.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 26, 2022)

Israeli Zoo Helps Save Endangered Persian Leopard Species | United with Israel
					

The Ramat Gan Safari will participate in a project aiming to populate European zoos with 200 leopards and to release some into the wild.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 26, 2022)

Israeli First: Doctors Pump Life-Threatening Blood Clots From Patient’s Lungs | United with Israel
					

Quick-thinking Israeli doctors saved a 69-year-old man’s life by removing blood clots in a novel way.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 27, 2022)

100,000 New Viruses Identified in Breakthrough Israeli-Led Study
					

Colorized scanning electron micrograph of an apoptotic cell (blue) infected with SARS-COV-2 virus particles (red), also known as novel coronavirus, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 28, 2022)

Israel’s 3 New Technology Trends for 2023 | United with Israel
					

Israel Innovation Authority approves funding for new consortiums: integrated photonics, metamaterials and metasurfaces, and black soldier fly farming.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 31, 2022)

New Sweetener: 70% Less Sugar, 100% The Same Taste
					

Resugar's perfect one-to-one sweetener contains just 30 percent sugar, and looks, acts, and tastes like the real thing.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 31, 2022)

Everlasting Germ Killer, In Paint, Fabric, Plastic And More
					

Nanosono has developed nanoparticles that can be embedded into fibers, surfaces and more to give them antimicrobial properties.




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 31, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli Company Turns Food Waste into Plastic! | United with Israel
					

Once again, an Israeli company is using the most innovative ways to reduce pollution and save the planet!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 2, 2023)

Israel helping world economy with record high 2022 exports.








						$160 Billion: Israeli Exports Set to Hit Record in 2022 | United with Israel
					

It is the second year in a row in which Israeli exports reached a new high, and marks a 10% increase from the previous record of $144 billion in 2021.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Friday at 7:44 AM)

World Without Wires: Charge Your Device From Ceiling Transmitter
					

Rehovot-based Wi-Charge is capable of charging smart devices wirelessly by converting electricity to infrared radiation.




					nocamels.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Friday at 7:51 AM)

Smartphone Can Tell Quality Of Fruit And Veg From A Photo
					

Hi-tech solution to trashing almost half the world's fresh produce




					nocamels.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Friday at 11:36 AM)

Great Israeli research.








						WATCH: Israelis Discover 100,000 New Types of Viruses | United with Israel
					

The discovery could aid in the creation of anti-microbial medications.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Saturday at 1:41 PM)

Long live the BDS Movement.








						2.67 Million Tourists Visited Israel in 2022 | United with Israel
					

Restrictions on travel due to COVID were only fully removed in May.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Monday at 10:44 AM)

Israel Provided ‘Best Medical Treatment’ Ever, Says Senior Royal Figure from UAE | United with Israel
					

The 45-year-old sheikh from the UAE arrived received treatment for complications related to an automobile accident several years ago.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Tuesday at 4:25 AM)

Israeli Air Purification Invention Zaps Airborne Viruses | United with Israel
					

Trial shows Aura Air’s ability to significantly reduce aerosolized viruses responsible for the ‘tripledemic’ of RSV, Covid-19, and flu.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Tuesday at 4:36 PM)

Israeli Researchers Show How Anti-Anxiety Meds Affect Cancer | United with Israel
					

Five years after surgery, cancer spread in 12.5% of patients who got drugs for anxiety, pain and inflammation, compared to 50% in control group.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Yesterday at 3:09 PM)

Israeli doctors travel to Nigeria to treat children with eye cancer
					

The mission hopes to improve health outcomes for pediatric eye cancer patients in the area and to increase the capacity for long-term quality optical care in southern Nigeria.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Yesterday at 5:36 PM)

Israeli Artificial Cartilage Gives New Hope to Bad Old Knees | United with Israel
					

Meet the future of meniscus replacement: a patient-specific artificial meniscus that delivers medication for healing and protection.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------

